# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاربعاء 13 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدي الاربعاء ظ،ظ£ يناير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م




#مجاهد الدوش 

#رئيس لجنة شئون اللاعبين : سنحسم قضية ثلاثي المريخ قبل نهاية الأسبوع الحالي.
#محمد الشيخ مدني : لا توجد أي جهة تستطيع أن تمنع اس لاعب من الإنتقال للنادي الذي يختاره.
#الاتحاد ينحني للعاصفة ويفوض لجنة شئون اللاعبين للفصل في قضية ثلاثي المريخ.
#مجلس المريخ يرفض التصعيد ويبحث عن حل ودي لأزمة الرباعي مع الاتحاد.
#الخبير القانوني الدكتور حاتم الليلي : قرار الاستئنافات فطير واللجنة  لا تمتلك حق تحويل القضية إلى جهة أخرى. 
#على اسد : على جماهير المريخ ان تتأهب للمعركة.
#رئيس المريخ يحول المستحقات المالية للبلجيكي لوك ايمال.
#في يوم المفاجات الهلال وتوتي يحققان اول فوز في الممتاز وهلال الساحل يسقط السلاطين.
#الخلافات تتصاعد بين اعضاء مجلس المريخ وبلاغ جديد في مواجهة على اسد.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة....راكوبة في خريف.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هداف دوري أبطال أفريقيا سيف تيري يوجه رسالة لمدربه ولجماهير المريخ #السوداني




العربي الجديد / الماحي عوض الكريم
#ووااوواا
يعتبر سيف تيري نجم المريخ السوداني، أحد ألمع نجوم الكرة السودانية، الذي قدّم مستوى مميزاً مع بداية هذا الموسم رفقة فريقه المريخ، وقاد فريقه للتأهل إلى دور المجموعات من دوري أبطال أفريقيا بتسجيله 5 أهداف في أربع مباريات وضعته في صدارة أمجد البطولات الأفريقية في هذه النسخة.

ومرّ تيري بظروف عصيبة بعد قضائه نحو ستة أسابيع خلف القضبان تحت ظروف صحية سيئة بظل حرمانه من الرعاية الطبية، بعد أن تم اعتقاله جراء اتهامه بالمشاركة في حرق وإتلاف مخفر للشرطة، ما تسبب في تراجع كبير في أدائه خلال الموسم السابق، إلا أنه بدأ يستعيد مستواه مع بداية هذا الموسم.

وأكد #تيري في تصريحات لـ"العربي الجديد" أنه عازم على مواصلة التألق خلال التحديات المقبلة التي تنتظر فريقه المريخ، مؤكداً أن ما أظهره في الأدوار الأولى من البطولة ليس سوى القليل، وأنه ما يزال يُخبئ الكثير وأن القادم سيكون أفضل، مشيراً إلى أن هدفه إسعاد جماهير الزعيم. 

وتابع "لم أقدم خلال الموسم السابق المردود الفني المطلوب بسبب الظروف التي مررت بها والتي لا تخفى على أحد، لكنني تناسيت ما حدث وعاهدت نفسي بأن يكون هذا الموسم مختلفاً، وما ظهرت به خلال المباريات السابقة ليس سوى البداية والقادم سيكون أجمل وأنا متأكد بأنني سأواصل ما بدأته وعازم على مواصلة التألق وإسعاد الجماهير". 

وأضاف #تيري "سجلت 5 أهداف في 4 مباريات، وبانتظارنا 6 مباريات خلال دور المجموعات، أتطلّع لمساعدة فريقي وتسجيل المزيد من الأهداف وأطمح لأن أكون بنهاية الموسم هدافاً لدوري أبطال أفريقيا". 

وواصل حديثه موجهاً رسالة ثناء إلى المدرب بقوله "المريخ يقوده مدرب مميز، الفضل من بعد الله يرجع إلى المدرب غوميز دا روسا الذي يقوم بدور كبير، عطفاً على ذلك فإننا كلاعبين عاهدنا أنفسنا ألا يتكرر سيناريو المواسم السابقة بوداع الفريق باكراً من البطولة، وعلى الرغم من الفترة القصيرة للمدرب مع الفريق لكننا استفدنا كثيراً من وجوده ونسعى لفائدة أكبر وأن نستطيع معاً بالاجتهاد والمثابرة التقدم في البطولة". 

وقال أيضاً "حزين لغياب أحمد حامد #التش، غيابه فقد كبير للمريخ والكرة السودانية، لأنه لاعب مميز واستثنائي ومن بين الأفضل في السودان، وبالرغم من افتقادنا له لكن بالتأكيد المريخ بمن حضر، وكنّا سنقدم ما هو أفضل إذا كان موجوداً معنا". 

واستكمل "أشتاق كثيراً لجماهيرنا وعلى وجه الخصوص ألتراس "#أولمبيس_مونس" الذين ظلوا على الدوام يشكلون لوحة جميلة وزاهية في المدرجات، رسالتي لهم أننا نفتقدكم كثيراً ونتمنى عودتكم إلى المدرجات في القريب العاجل".

وختم "الـ16 فريقاً التي بلغت دور المجموعات لا يستهان بها وليست بالسهلة وليست هناك مجموعة أقل من الأخرى أو فريق أقل من آخر، مع احترامنا للأهلي المصري أحد أفضل الأندية في أفريقيا وبطل النسخة السابقة، لكن فيتا كلوب الكونغولي وسيمبا التنزاني أيضاً ناديان متطوران ويجب أن نضع لهما ألف حساب، والمريخ كذلك له اسمه ومكانته في أفريقيا، ونطمح في النهاية إلى ما هو أهم بخطف بطاقة التأهل إلى الدور المقبل".





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلاغ جديد من "مجلس المريخ" في مواجهة أسد

  إستمرت الخلافات التي تضرب أروقة مجلس إدارة نادي "المريخ" في التصاعد؛  حيث فتح أعضاء بإدارة النادي اليوم بلاغاً جديداً في مواجهة زميلهم بالمجلس  "علي أسد".

 حيث تم اتهامه بالاستيلاء على الملفات الخاصة بالعمل في "القلعة الحمراء"  ورفضه تسليم الملعب للجنة التي تم تكليفها بواسطة رئيس النادي "آدم  سوداكال".

 وكانت مشادات ساخنة قد دارت باستاد المريخ بعد رفض "علي أسد" تسليم ملفات  الملعب لبعض أعضاء المجلس بقيادة "الصادق مادبو" ليتم فتح بلاغ في مواجهته  بـ"القسم الأوسط بأمدرمان".

 ويُعد البلاغ هو الثاني من نوعه في وقتٍ وجيز من أعضاء الإدارة في مواجهة  "أسد" بعد بلاغٍ سابق بتهمة الاستيلاء على ملفات العضوية بالنادي.

 وعلمت #سبورتاق بإتمام التحري مع "علي أسد" الذي أكَّد لـ"الشرطة" بأنه  الرجل المكلف بشكلٍ رسمي، بملف إدارة القلعة الحمراء، قبل أن يتم إطلاق  سراحه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						اتحاد الكرة السوداني يفوّض لجنة شؤون أوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين بفض النزاعات 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
وفق المادة 53/2 من النظام الأساسي للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لسنة 2017م.
أصدر اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني قرارًا قضى بتفويض لجنة شؤون أوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين للقيام باختصاصات غرفة فض النزاعات الوطنية.



وقال  المكتب الإعلامي لاتحاد الكرة” ذلك وفق المادة 53/2 من النظام الأساسي  للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لسنة 2017م، والمادة 34 من لائحة اوضاع  وانتقالات اللاعبين.
وأوضح المكتب أن القرار جاء من مجلس إدارة الاتحاد بالإجماع عبر التمرير.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحول المستحقات المالية للبلجيكي لوك إيميال




قام نادي نادي المريخ  اليوم الثلاثاء بتحويل المستحقات المالية الخاصة  بالمدرب البلجيكي لوك إيميال في حسابه الشخصي، وكان البلجيكي قد أشرف على تدريب المريخ في موسم 2016 و أوقف رئيس النادي بهذه الخطوة اي إجراءات يمكن تعيق مسيرة الفريق في دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحل بسيط المريخ لديه مستحقات الان في الاتحاد الأفريقي تفوق خمسمايه الف دولار طلبنا منهم كتابه خطاب عاجل للاتحاد الإفريقي مرفق بمديونيات المريخ لتحويلها من حساب الاتحاد الأفريقي مباشره لصعوبة التحويلات من السودان لذلك سوف يكون المريخ في السليم ولن تكون هناك عقوبات اما بالنسبه لجهودكم في صيانه الملعب ابشركم بأن الاخ احمد الريس الفخري سوف يكلف شركه لإكمال كل النواقص حتي يكتمل عملكم علي اكمل وجه والكثير انشاء الله من ما يسعد جمهور المريخ الوفي مع تحياتي


جمال الوالي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب  المريخ يتفوقون برباعية نظيفة على نادي بري في اللقاء الودي الذي أقيم عصر امس بملعب سلاح المهندسين وتبادل إحراز أهداف الشباب كل من قصي سليمان  هدف وهاتريك سيف مرفعين


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدافع سيمبا التنزانى باسكال واوا



 مباراتنا مع الاحمر الوهاج ليست عاطفية وقوميز مدرب له بصمتة فى اندية القارة

إستاد النجوم /
 حوار / محمد عوض
#ووااوواا
 اجرت الصحيفة حديثا مع لاعب سيمبا التنزانى الحالى والمريخ السابق باسكال واوا والذي انتقل الى هذا النادى فى موسم 2018 بعد انتهى عقدة مع المريخ ، ويعتبر باسكال من اللاعبين الذين قدموا الكثير للمريخ فى الفترة التى كان يدافع فيها عن شعار النادى ، واكد اللاعب على ان المباراة بين سيمبا التنزانى والمريخ تعتبر من المباريات الهامة فى المجموعة الاولى لا سيما ان ناديهم له طموح كبير فى ان يتاهل الى دور الثمانية فى الموسم الحالى بعد التطور الكبير للنادى فى الفترة الاخيرة ، واكد واوا ان المريخ من الاندية التى يحبها كثيرا لانه اول نادى احترف به بعد نادية الاول فى ساحل العاج (اسيك مموزا) ، وانه سيخوض المباراة بدافع كبير لا سيما ان كرة القدم لا تعرف التعاطف ،
 ستقابل المريخ للمرة الثانية افريقيا مع اندية تنزانية ؟
 نعم .. المرة الاولى كانت امام عزام يونايتد فى 2015 م ، والان مع نادى سيمبا التنزانى الذي يعتبر من الاندية الجيدة ولها جماهير كبيرة فى تنزانيا ، فالمريخ فى المرة الاولى مع عزام كان فى الدور التمهيدى وخسرنا فى ملعبه بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل ، وفى الموسم الحالى اى بعد شهر وعشرة ايام ساقابل المريخ فى دور الثمانية ، واتمنى ان اقدم كل ما يرضى نادى سيمبا فى هذه المرحلة .
 كيف ترى اندية المجموعة ؟
 فى الحقيقة ان اندية المجموعة الاولى هى قوية فى وجود الاهلى المصرى بطل النسخة الماضية ، وايضا نادى فيتا كلوب وهو من الاندية المعروفة فى ابطال افريقيا خلال السنوات الماضية وله جهاز فنى مستقر لاكثر من خمس سنوات ، والمريخ الذي غاب خلال السنوات الثلاثة ولكنه عودتة الاخيرة فى دخول الابطال يعتبر شى رائع ، بالنسبة لى كلاعب احترفت فى هذا النادى من قبل ، واتمنى ان يصل الفريقان الى دور الثمانية لا سيما اننا سنواجة اندية لها قيمتها الكبيرة فى البطولة وسمعتها ولكن نسعى نحن كلاعبين وكنادى فى ان نقدم كل ماعندنا فى البطولة الحالية ونذهب فيها بعيدا .
 هل تعرف مدرب المريخ قوميز ؟
 نعم انه من المدربين الذين لهم خبرتهم الكبيرة فى القارة الافريقية ويمكن ان يقدم الكثير للمريخ فى الفترة القادمة وقام بتدريب اندية لها سمعتها الكبيرة فى شمال افريقيا وفى غربها وهو من صنع التوهج الكبير الذي عرف به خلال العشرة سنوات الماضية نادى القطن الكميرونى والذي فى عهد وصل معها الى مراكز متقدمة فى البطولات الافريقية وسيضع بصمتة فى المريخ اذا قاموا بتمديد عقدة مع النادى .
 هل مستوى سيمبا يؤاهلة الى التاهل الى دور الثمانية ؟
 فى هذا النادى النظام هو سيد الموقف لدينا ادارة جيدة وايضا جهاز فنى مميز ولكن الادارة حاليا تفاوض فى مدرب نادى الاهلى المصرى السابق فيلر ، واللاعبين الحالين فى النادى لديهم الرغبة الكبيرة فى ان يقدموا مستويات مميز ، خاصة ان اللاعب التنزانى فى الفترة الاخيرة عرف حلاوة الاحتراف الخارجى لان تنزانيا حاليا تنافس دول غانا ونيجريا وساحل العاج والكميرون فى تصدير اللاعبين الصغار للاندية الاوربية من اجل المعايشة وبعدها التاقلم على الاجواء الاوربية والاحتراف فى اندية تعرف الاحتراف الحقيقى وبالفريق عدد من اللاعبين اعمارهم صغيرة ويلعبون فى منتخبات سنية بتنزانيا يقدمون معنا اداء جيد فى بطولة الدورى وبطولة الابطال فى الدورين التمهيدى والاول .
 ما الفرق بين الكرة التنزانية والسودانية ؟
 كبير .. لا سيما ان الكرة التنزانية لها نظام جيد خلال المنافسات المحلية والتى استافدت منه الاندية كثيرا وهنالك حوافز وتحفيز من الاتحاد للاندية واللاعبين الذين يتم اختيارهم للمنتخب ، فانها تقدم كثيرا على الكرة السودانية وحاليا لهم لاعبين ينشطون فى دوريات الاوربية ابرزهم المهاجم على سماتا الذي يشارك فى الدورى الانجليزى وكان من قبل فى نادى جنك البلجيكى و مازيمبى الكنغولى اضافة الى عدد من اللاعبين الشباب الين ينشطون فى دوريات مثل الدورى الجنوب افريقى واليوغندى وايضا فى الدورى الرواندى والكينى وخلال الخمسة سنوات القادمة سيكون للمنتخب التنزانى كلمتة فى القارة الافريقية بعد التطور الكبير للكرة فى هذا البلد .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر 



ياسر المنا 

أمركم غريب ... وفعلكم مريب !

* هل يجوز لأحد في المريخ مشجع أو إداري أو لاعب او إعلامي ان يعفي مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة ولجانه من التربص بناديهم واستهدافه نهارا جهارا مع سبق الإصرار والترصد في أبشع نموذج للظلم.
* حتى وقت قريب كان الحديث عن استهداف اتحاد الكرة ولجانه للمريخ يراه البعض مبالغة في ادعاء الظلم رغم وجود أدلة وبراهين عديدة ومتنوعة تجاوزت قرارات المكاتب إلى صافرة الحكام في الملاعب.
* جاءت قضية الثلاثي لتفضح الظلم وتظهر الاستهداف على اعين الاشهاد الا من في عينه رمد أو يعجبه الفعل أو من يراه امرا عاديا طالما اقترن الأمر بمصلحة السيد هلال.
* لم يستح مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة ولم يخجل وهو يصدر قرارا بعد عدة شهور ليمنح لجنة صلاحيات تخول لها البت في قضية الثلاثي بعد ظلت لجنة عبد العزيز المنحازة تماطل في الاجتماع ولم تجتمع إلا بعد أن طبخ القرار.
* قرار الصلاحيات وتمريره عبر التمرير لعمري فضيحة كفيلة بأن تقود للاستقالة إدارة ومعهم ابو جبل ومهما خاب الظن في هذا الاتحاد وغياب الاحترافية في عمله وانحرافه في قراراته فلم يبلغ حد ان يظهر مثل هذا الضعف والعجز في معرفة قصور هيكلته والصمت شهورا تجاه قضية تعد اهم قضايا الموسم.
* شهورا والناس كل الناس تطارد الاستئناف وقبل فترة زمنية ليست قصيرة تم الكشف عن طلب لجنة عبد العزيز المستشار القانوني السابق لمجلس الهلال بشأن اختصاص اللجنة التي نظرت القضية.
* الم يكن ابو جبل وقبله خبراء الاتحاد وكبيرهم شداد يعلمون ان كانت لجنة شؤون اللاعبين الغير هواة ذات اختصاص أم لا ... حتما يدركون لكنهم صمتوا ومارسوا التفرج المخجل والفاضح.
* انه لأمر يدعو للأسف ان يدار الاتحاد بهذه الطريقة المتخلفة دون معرفة لابجديات العمل التنظيمي الذي يحمي حقوق الأندية ويحقق العدالة وفق اجراءات واضحة لا لبس فيها أو غموض أو انحياز أعمى.
* يحق لكل مريخي ان بتسأل عن هذا القصور المشين في عمل الاتحاد والذي لا يفترض أن لا يحدث في الواغ الواغ  ظل موجة التطور السائدة في احدث اتحادات كرة القدم ناهيك اتحاد عريق وعتيق.
* لن يجد جمهور المريخ تفسيرا لكل السيناريوهات الدرامية ويكونوا أشد ايمانا بأن هناك من يعمل ضد ناديه ومصلحته ويضع العراقيل أمامه في واحدة من صور العداء الكريهة.
* يمكن لاي مشجع مريخي ان يجزم بأن تعامل الاتحاد ولجنة مستشار الهلال السابق كان سيكون مختلفا ان كانت المصلحة زرقاء فهذا الأمر لم يعد بحاجة للاجتهاد أو سرد فصول من الجور والظلم والمحاباة.
* لماذا يظنون في المريخ واهله الجهل بالقواتين أو الضعف ووهن قدرة الدفاع عن الحقوق وتعرية المواقف المخزية وفقدان المنطق في كل ما تم حتى اليوم في القضية.
* ربما لان ابتلى الله النادي بمحلس إدارة ضعيف وظل يتساهل في حقوق ناديه ومكتسباته في مقايضة حصوله على دعم وسند البقاء فلم نسمع صوتا ولم يفتح الله عليه بيان يندد بهذه الفضيحة.
* شكرا الاخ والرمز الكبير محمد الياس فقد علمتهم درسا في الغضب من أجل الكيان عندما يتعرض لمثل هذا الظلم وأسوأ أنواع الحقارة والاستخفاف.
* ندرك أن أمر المريخ اذا ترك لمجلسه فإن الاتحاد ولجانه وحكامه لن يرف لهم جفن ولن يشعروا بخوف لكن للمريخ رب يحميه وله رجال حمر أقوياء جمهور وحملة أقلام زملاء قادرين ان يتصدوا للظالمين وفضحهم وردعهم ولا نامت اعين الجبناء.
* صحيح أن جمهور المريخ ظل يصير ويهادن ولكن اليوم هو في قمة حضوره ينظم النفرات ويساهم في التسجيلات ويعيد أعمار الدار وتعالج روابطة المصابين ويعيش اليوم غضبة الحليم بعد ان تجاوز الاستهداف كل حدود المعقول.
* على نفسها جنت براقش فقد فتح الاتحاد كبارا وصغارا وقادة وكومبارس على نفسه نار غضب بافعاله التي توضح ان الهدف والمقصد الحاق الضرر والاذى بالزعيم لان قدره اوقعه بين يدي مشجعين لفريق الهلال.
* انه لأمر موجع ان تتكالب ايادي المشجعين في الاتحاد ولجانه لعرقلة مسيرة المريخ وهزبمته معنويا عبر جرجرة لا معنى لها ولا سبب منطقي يبررها.
* اختبر اتحاد الكرة غضب جماهير المريخ في مرات ووقفات ماضية وليعلم ان ما مضي شأن وما هو قادم شأن آخر فقد بلغ السيل الزبى.
* التحية لجماهير المريخ التي تثور اليوم في مختلف مواقعها ومجموعاتها وتعلن نفرة الغضب ضد مشجعي الأزرق في اتحاد الظلم والاستهداف والاستهبال.
* اليوم يجب أن يوحد هذا الظلم والاستخفاف الصفوف لحماية الكيان والدفاع عن مكاسبه وفرص نجاحه في مستقبل مشاركته الأفريقية فهؤلاء لا يرونه سفيرا للوطن وفخره الذي رفع رأيته واسمه.

عصير الكلام 

* كيف يبرر الاخ ابو جبل بكل خبراته ومعرفته ان يفوت عليه ان اللجنة لا تملك تفويضا.؟!
* حتى اللجنة التي ستغوض لا عشم فيها فقد سبق وأن رمت بياضها واتضح ظلمها.
* لا نرى في اعتبارها الثلاثي من حق المريخ شجاعة منها أو عدالة بل هو حق ورغبة موثقة أمامها.
* لولا الحياء والخجل لقررت لجنة عبد العزيز ان الثلاثي من نصيب ناديه المفضل.
* كل ما يحدث اليوم يقول علينا أن لا تستبعد اي قرار فلم يعد هناك من يستحي أو يخجل.
* نعلم حجم الضغوط التي يمارسها بعض أعضاء محلس الهلال على الاتحاد والأسباب معروفة.
* ماذا ننتظر من مشجعين يظهرون في حلل مزركشة يتباهون بالعداء للزعيم.
* المضحك في قضية الثلاثي ان الساقية ستبقى مدورة.
* ان كانت فعلا ساقية لقطف اصحابها اليوم ثمار غرسهم فقد مرت عدة شهور على الدوران.
* لم يعد صمت سودكال ورهطه خيرا فهو لا يقول لا لاتحاد شداد.
* سارع سودكال بإصدار بيان ضد تجمع الاتحادات وتوارى عند استهداف فريقه بهذه الصورة الموجعة.
* حدثني احد الاداريين في اتحاد الكرة أن الهلال وراء كل ما يحدث في القضية.
* الرسالة محولة إلى من يدعون انه الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.
* خطف الموهبة عزام الاضواء في إشارة إلى أن المريخ كوكب المواهب الفذة امس واليوم وغدا.
* ادعموا الشباب بهدوء بعيدا عن الضجة الضارة.
* كان الله في عون المريخ ولا خوف عليه في هدير جماهيره الشجاعة.
* نفرة في الميدان وفي وجه اتحاد الهلال.

ياسر المنا








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصف"فاروق جبرة" المدير الفني لـ"الأهلي مروي"، جولة فريقه أمام المريخ بالجيدة، وقال في حديثٍ خصَّ به #سبورتاق: "لعبنا بشكلٍ جيّد؛ لكن كنا نود الظهور بصورة أفضل ونتقبل الخسارة كونها مشيئة الله، وسنحاول تصحيح الأخطاء خلال الفِترة المقبلة".


وأضاف: "ناس اللجنة المُنظمة -أصحاب مُقترح مشاركة اللاعبين تحت السن - ليس لهم أدنى علاقة بكرة القدم".

وقال: "هؤلاء لا يفقهون شيئاً في كرة القدم، ويبدو أنهم فرِحين بالمناصب، وبوجودهم في اللجنة؛ وفرِحين بالاتحاد السوداني الذي نصَّبهم بها".

وأستطرد: " لا أظن بأنهم قدِموا لتطوير الكرة، بل لتدميرها؛ ربما لهم مصالح مشتركة مع الاتحاد العام أو مآرب أخرى .. لا أدري! لكن ليس من بينها تطوير كرة القدم".

وعن النقاش الذي دار بينه وعضو الاتحاد "حلفا" قبل بداية اللقاء قال: "أكنُ الاحترام لـ(مولانا حلفا)، ولكن خلال المباراة الماضية قالوا أن كُرات المباراة من حق الأهلي، وخلال جولة الهلال قالوا أن جميع المباريات ملعوبة بمدينة الخرطوم ويجب اقتسام -كُرات المباراة-  خمسِ كُراتٍ لكل فريق".

مضيفاً: "عندما أردنا مواجهة المريخ قالوا ان الكُرات من صالح المريخ، فقلتُ لـ(حلفا) ان اللجنة المنظمة بحاجة لمن ينظمها إذ أن كل عضوٍ بها يُشرع كيفما شاء وسبق لرئيس اللجنة (باني) أن قرر اقتسام الكُرات".

وأختَتَم "فاروق" حديثه قائلاً: "حتى لا يتكرر الأمر مع الفِرق التي تواجه المريخ والهلال، يجب على الاتحاد العام أن يحدد كُرة للمنافسة عامة، فالمريخ والهلال لديهم كُرة البطولة الإفريقية، وهي مختلفة عن كُرات الأندية في الممتاز، وأعلمُ أن  الاتحاد العام لديه الكرات ولكن لا ندري مالذي يفعلهُ بها".



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية تستدعي محمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب للإنضمام للمعسكر المذمع إقامته في السادس والعشرون من هذا الشهر






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						الهلال يستعيد نغمة الانتصارات 

 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
عقب تعادله في جولتين بالممتاز.
استعاد الهلال الخرطوم نغمة الانتصارات في الدوري السوداني الممتاز  لكرة القدم بفوزه على الأمل عطبرة بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل، الثلاثاء، ضمن  منافسات المرحلة الثالثة من المسابقة.



وأحرز أهداف الهلال كلٍ من نزار حامد”هدفين”، محمد أرنق.
ورفع الهلال رصيده إلى خمس نقاط، فيما بقي الأمل في أربع نقاط.
وفاز الخرطوم الوطني على الأهلي شندي بهدفين دون مقابل، ليرفع الفريق رصيده إلى”9â€³ نقاط، فيما بقي ممثل شندي في نقطة وحيدة.



وانتصر توتي الخرطوم على نظيره الشرطة القضارف بهدفين دون ردٍ.
وأحرز أهداف توتي كلٍ من أمجد عمار، ونادر الطيب، ليضع الفريق أوّل ثلاث نقاط.
وفي المقابل بقي ممثل القضارف في نقطة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة



#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم

       *لجان الظلم الأسود*
الثلاثاء ظ،ظ¢ يناير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،
T. M
· نسئ الظن بلجنة الإستئنافات كلما احسنا الظن بها.
· لا غرابة ولا استغراب لما تفعله لجنة ظالمة ، ابتدرت عهدها وبدأت أعمالها في اول اجتماعاتها بمعاقبة المريخ في استئناف اهلي عطبرة الشهير.
· يذكر الجميع ما فعله رئيس اللجنة في تلك القضية ، عندما ذهب إلى إدارة السجل المدني في وزارة الداخلية بقدميه ، كي يحضر المستندات المتعلقة بالقضية ، وينوب عن الطرف المستأنف في تقديمها للجنته الفاقدة للأهلية القانونية والأخلاقية !
· ذاك عبد العزيز سيد احمد ، المستشار القانوني الأسبق لنادي الهلال ، وعضو حزب المؤتمر الوطني المحلول، الذي تسبب في تجميد نشاط الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بأمر الفيفا ، عندما أشرف على عقد الجمعية التعاونية الشهيرة في إستاد الخرطوم ، ولوح فيها بقرار أصدره الاتحاد الدولي ، قبل ان يفتي بإلغائه ، في واحدة من اكبر المساخر الإدارية في تاريخ الرياضة السودانية!
· كانت تلك الواقعة الكريهة كافية لمعاقبته بالحرمان من ممارسة أي نشاط يتعلق بكرة القدم إلى الأبد ، لكن أمانة الخراب في الحزب المبلول كافأته عليها بتولي رئاسة كبرى اللجان العدلية للإتحاد.
· تاريخ عبد العزيز مع المريخ يبرر القرار القمئ الذي اصدرته لجنته أمس ، لأنه شارك من قبل في إيقاف لاعب المريخ بكري المدينة نصف عام مرتين ، قبل أن تقضي لجنته بإيقاف العقرب عشر مباريات إضافية ، ما زال يدفع ثمنها ويغيب بأمرها عن اللعب مع المريخ حتى اللحظة !
· ظلت لجنة الإستئنافات تتعامل مع القرارات الصادرة من لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين في الاتحاد منذ مستهل العام 2018 ، وبالأمس فقط اكتشفت أن (أوضاع اللاعبين) ليست مخولة بالنظر في النزاعات التي تحدث بين الأندية واللاعبين!
· حدث ذلك بعد أن بتت اللجنة في عشرات النزاعات ، وبعد ان اصدرت العديد من القرارات في قضايا تتصل بالإنتقالات ، وبعد ان نظرت قرارات عديدة أصدرتها لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين في قضايا مماثلة!
· جديد لجنة عبد العزيز مواصلة التسويف في القضية ، حرصاً منه على استمرار إيقاف نشاط لاعبي المريخ الثلاثة ، وحرمانهم من اللعب مع ناديهم ، ومنع المريخ من الإستفادة من خدماتهم!
· فعلت ذلك بعد أن وضعت القضية امامها قبل أربعين يوماً من الآن!
· كما كتب الزميل الصديق احمد محمد الحاج فقد تم إغلاق الموسم الكروي الماضي يوم 29 إكتوبر الماضي ، وإنطلقت فترة الإنتقالات في الأول من نوفمبر ، وفي التاريخ المذكور وضعت قضية اللاعبين الثلاثة ( على طاولة لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة ، التي استدعت اللاعبين في الرابع والعشرين من شهر نوفمبر ، واستمعت إلى إفاداتهم ، وبعد ثلاثة أيام أصدرت قرارها ، بإعتماد تسجيلهم للمريخ ، مع تحويلهم إلى لجنة الإنضباط ، برفقة مسئول السيستم في النادي ، وتغريم المريخ ومنعه من قيد اي لاعب جديد لفترة انتقالات واحدة.
· بعد صدور القرار بخمسة أيام تدخل رئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد واتصل بسامي مسئول السيستم في اتحاده وأمره بعدم إكمال إجراءات قيد اللاعبين الثلاثة للمريخ ، بتصرف مستهجن ، وسلوك أرعن يشبه هذا الدكتاتور الفاسد ويليق به تماماً.
· عندما تسربت تفاصيل المكالمة لجأ شداد إلى عضو اللجنة محمد الحسن الرضي كي يغطي على تدخله المستهجن في عمل لجنة قضائية مستقلة ، فأطاعه الرضي وجدد قرار الإيقاف ، مع أن اللائحة لا تمنحه ذلك الحق ، لكننا لم نستغرب فعله ، إذ سبق له ان فعل الأمر نفسه مع بكري المدينة ، عندما أوقفه عن اللعب بتعليمات مماثلة من الدكتاتور.
· بعدها بدأت مسيرة التسويف واستمرأت اللجنة المماطلة ، إذ اجتمعت بعد عشرين يوماً وقررت تأجيل النظر في القضية بحجة الحصول على المزيد من المعلومات والمستندات عن القضية.
· بعد أربعة أيام اخرى اجتمعت اللجنة وقررت تأجيل الحسم (للمزيد من التدقيق)!
· بعد 16 يوماً وبالتحديد أمس الأثنين العاشر من شهر يناير اجتمعت اللجنة من جديد ، وقررت إعادة القضية إلى لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين ، بحجة ان قرارها باطل لأنها غير مختصة في القضية ، وأن الإختصاص ينعقد لغرفة فض النزاعات في اللجنة!
· فعلت ذلك بعد أن نظرت استئناف الهلال اولاً ، بوجود استئناف آخر من المريخ !
· لم نستغرب تقديم استئناف الهلال على استئناف المريخ ، مع ان اللجنة لم توضح سبب ذلك التمييز!
· قضت اللجنة بعدم اختصاص لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين في حسم القضية استناداً إلى لائحة الانتقالات ، وبوجود المادة 53 من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد ، التي تنص على مايلي:
· 1- (تتولى لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين مراقبة الإلتزام بلوائح الإنتقال وفقاً للائحة الإتحاد الدولي الخاصة بأوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين ، وكذلك توضح اوضاع اللاعبين لمختلف منافسات الاتحاد ، ويجوز لمجلس الإدارة وضع لوائح خاصة تحكم نطاق سلطات لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين)
· 2- (تحل النزاعات المتعلقة بالاتحاد وأعضائه واللاعبين والمسئولين ووكلاء المباريات والوسطاء).. إلى آخر المادة.
· كما نرى فإن الدفع بعدم اختصاص لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين استناداً إلى لائحة اوضاع اللاعبين غير سليم ، لأن النظام الأساسي للاتحاد يعلو على اللائحة الصادرة من المجلس ، وقد منح النظام الأساسي لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين كامل الإختصاص في القضية ، ولكن هل يمكن لعبد العزيز سيد احمد ورفاقه من مشجعي الهلال أن يطبقوا صحيح القانون إذا كان ينصف المريخ او يصب في صالحه؟
· يستهدف القرار المزيد من التسويف ، بغرض إيقاف اللاعبين لأطول فترة ممكنة ، وحرمان النادي من خدماتهم في كل البطولات التي يشارك فيها ، عقاباً لهم على تفضيلهم له على المدعوم!
· لو كان للمريخ مجلس يحفظ حقوقه لما شارك في اي مسابقة ينظمها اتحاد الفساد والترصد والظلم المقيم.

آخر الحقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــائ  ق
T. M
· سيعاد ملف القضية من لجنة هلالية إلى لجنة هلالية ، قبل ان يتم استئنافها من جديد إلى لجنة تعاونية الهلالية !
· ذلك يعني استمرار حرمان المريخ من مجهودات لاعبيه عدة شهور مقبلة .
· بهذا النهج الخبيث سيمتد توقف اللاعبين لفترة اطول من فترة عقوبة توقيع عقدين!
· لا توجد عدالة في اتحاد الفساد العام.
· ذلك امر طبيعي ، في اتحاد اتت به امانة الخراب برشاوي مليارية.
· هناك لاعب رابع تم إيقافه وحرمان المريخ من مجهوداته بلا اي سند من القانون!
· الدولي عمار طيفور موقوف بأمر لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين ، إلى ماشاء الله.
· بكري المدينة أيضاً موقوف بأمر لجنة تعاونية عشر مباريات ، بعقوبة تم إيقاعها عليه قبل زهاء عامين!
· مريخ "إسرائيل يتعرض إلى استهداف يهد الجبال.
· المؤلم أن مجلسه متواطئ وصامت سعياً إلى استرضاء الدكتاتور.
· خنوع مجلس سوداكال لظلم اتحاد الفساد هدفه المحافظة على المقاعد.
· لو سئل الحكم الدولي الفاضل ابو شنب الف مرة عن سبب تغاضيه عن ركلة الجزاء الواضحة التي ارتكبت مع مهاجم المريخ عزام في مباراة الأمس لما وجد إجابة واحدة !
· هل يعني احستاب ركلتي جزاء للأحمر حرمانه من ثالثة أوضح من سابقتيها؟
· امس قدم عزام نفسه في أبهى صورة ، وأكد انه مشروع تش جديد في الزعيم .
· عزام لعاب يا هلالاب.
· نتوقع من المدرب غوميز ان يمنحه فرصة كاملة في المباراة المقبلة.
· كذلك اثبت الشبل الموهوب الجزولي انه يتمتع بمهارة عالية ولمسات جميلة ، وهو افضل من زميله عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن بكثير.
· نجومية اللقاء نالها المتمكن التاج يعقوب.
· لا يعقل ان يهدر المريخ ركلتي جزاء في مباراة دورية مهمة.
· إهدار سيف تيري للركلة الأولى لا يعني تنفيذ طبنجة للثانية.
· قدم اهلي مروي مباراة كبيرة وأثبت أنه من افضل فرق الدوري الممتاز.
· لفت نظري فيه الظهير الأيسر الموهوب هشام العطا.
· أهدر المريخ الحصة الأولى في أداء رتيب وممل ، واستعاد تألقه في الحصة الثانية.
· استفز قرار لجنة تعاونية الزعيم ود الياس فأصدر بياناً عنيفاً هاجم فيه الإتحاد بقسوة.
· طالبنا جماهير المريخ بالحضور إلى مباني الاتحاد للضغط على اللجنة ومنعها من الاستمرار في ظلم ناديها فلم تستجب.
T. M
· آخر خبر : لن يتوقف هذا الإستهداف القبيح إلا إذا قالت جماهير المريخ كلمتها فيه بصرامة








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يستعيد الصدارة.. وفوز أول للوافد الجديد
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جانب من اللقاء
استعاد  الخرطوم الوطني صدارة الدوري السوداني الممتاز، بعد تحقيقه الفوز الثالث  على التوالي، وذلك على حساب أهلي شندي، بنتيجة (2/0)، الثلاثاء، على  ستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء في مدينة أم درمان ضمن الأسبوع الثالث.

أحرز هدفي الخرطوم الوطني عوض طلبة في الدقيقة (11)، ومعاذ القوز في الدقيقة (71).

ورفع الخرطوم الوطني رصيده إلى 9 نقاط، فيما تجمد أهلي شندي عند 6 نقاط.

وشهد  اللحظات التي سبقت هدف الخرطوم الثاني، قصة مثيرة، تمثلت في تنبيه معاذ  القوز مهاجم الخرطوم، حكم المباراة لارتداء مدافع شندي أمجد سَرَّارِيَّة  زي إضافي تحت القميص مخالف لألوان فريقه، وذلك قبل أن يصل أمجد لمنطقة  الدفاع بعد دخوله بديلا.

وطلب حكم المباراة من أمجد الخروج من  الملعب، للتخلص من الزي الإضافي، وبعد خروجه مباشرة، شتت دفاع شندي الكرة  خارج الصندوق، ليسيطر معاذ على الكرة ويسددها بقوة لتلامس أحد المدافعين  وتغير اتجاهها، وتغالط الحارس إسحق آدم وتسكن شباكه.

(الشرطة القضارف × توتي)

وفجر الوافد الجديد توتي مفاجأة كبيرة، بفوزه على الشرطة القضارف المتمرس، بنتيجة (2/0)، على ستاد حليم/شداد.

أحرز هدفي توتي، أمجد عمار من ركلتي جزاء، ونادر الطيب، علما بأن اللقاء شهد حالتي طرد.

ليحقق توتي أول فوز له بعد أول مباراتين خسرهما بالدوري، ليضع كذلك أول 3 نقاط له في رصيده.

وأكمل الشرطة المباراة تحت ظروف صعبة، بعد طرد مدافعه المميز علي جعفر منذ الشوط الأول، ومديره الفني محمد الطيب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اطلاق سراح على اسد بعد التحري معه
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اطلقت نيابة  الاوسط سراح عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ على اسد بعد التحري معه في بلاغ  موجه ضده من مجلس المريخ وذلك على خلفية اتهامه بالسيطرة على مقاليد العمل  العام بنادي المريخ واثبت اسد انه المسئول عن ملفات الاستاد بتكليف رسمي من  مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رئيس المريخ يحول المستحقات المالية للبلجيكي لوك إيميال
 
 المكتب الإعلامي قام رئيس نادي  المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال اليوم الثلاثاء بتحويل المستحقات المالية الخاصة   بالمدرب البلجيكي لوك إيميال في حسابه الشخصي، وكان البلجيكي قد أشرف على  تدريب المريخ في موسم 2016 و أوقف رئيس النادي بهذه الخطوة اي إجراءات يمكن  تعيق مسيرة الفريق في دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل الشفاء لنجم المريخ السابق الكابتن الطاهر هواري الذي يرقد طريح الفراش الأبيض بمستشفى رويال كير



رئيس و أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ والعاملون بالنادي يتمنون عاجل الشفاء للكابتن







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فريق سيدات المريخ يخسر من نظيره سيدات المدفعجية بثلاثة أهداف لهدف ضمن دوري السيدات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :






* صاروخ بوجبا يرسل مانشستر يونايتد إلى صدارة البريميرليج
* إيفرتون يهزم وولفرهامبتون.. وشيفيلد يتذوق أول انتصار في البريميرليج
* أتلتيكو يعزز صدارته بفوز على إشبيلية.. وغرناطة يزيد أوجاع أوساسونا
* ميلان يتأهل للدور ربع نهائي الكاس بعد فوزه على تورينو بالركلات الترجيحيه
* التعادل يحكم كلاسيكو الإفريقي والنجم الساحلي في الدور التونسي
* السيلية يكرم ضيافة الخريطيات بثنائية.. والسد يهزم الدحيل بالدوري القطري
* الزمالك يعبر فخ المصري.. والأهلي يقهر الإنتاج بالأربعة
* رسميًا.. آرسنال يجدد عقد مدافعه الإنجليزي روب هولدينج لمدة 3 سنوات
* نيمار نجم سان جيرمان يؤكد جاهزيته لمباراة مارسيليا في السوبر الفرنسي
* الارجنتيني أغويرو يغيب عن مانشستر سيتي 10 أيام لخضوعه للعزل
* ليفركوزن يسحق فرانكفورت في طريقه لثمن نهائي كأس ألمانيا
* ركلات الترجيح تنقل جالطة سراي لربع نهائي كأس تركيا
* أنطاليا سبور إلى ربع نهائي كأس تركيا بقهر بورصا سبور
* تعادل أبيض بين منتخبا الإمارات والعراق في مباراة ودية
* ريال مدريد يوافق على إعارة لوكا يوفيتش إلى آينتراخت فرانكفورت
* عمر السومة يجدد عقده مع الأهلي السعودي رسميًا حتى 2024
* دي يونج: سعيد بمركزي الجديد .. كومان: ميسي جاهز لسوسيداد
* بيرلو: ثلاثية فيورنتينا كانت كالصاعقة .. ليفاندوفسكي: كلوب كالمعلم السيئ
* بوكيتينو: الفوز على مارسيليا أهم من التتويج .. فيراتي: بوكيتينو مدرب كثير المطالب
* فاولر: ليفربول في مهمة صعبة للغاية .. كابيلو: لا يحق لكونتي طلب صفقات جديدة
* أوزيل: إذا رحلت عن آرسنال سألعب في ناد مثل ريال مدريد




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :

❖ #السوبر الإسباني  نصف النهائي






* ريال سوسييداد (-- : --) برشلونة 22:00  KSA 1  عيسى الحربين




..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) برايتون 20:00  beIN 2  حسن العيدروس


* توتنهام هوتسبير (-- : --) فولهام 22:15  beIN 2  خالد الحدي


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_إيطاليا  دور ال 16


* فيورنتينا (-- : --) انتر ميلان 16:00  Rai 1  ؟؟


* نابولي (-- : --) إمبولي 18:45  Rai 1  ؟؟


* يوفنتوس (-- : --) جنوى 21:45  Rai 1  ؟؟


..................................................  .....


❖ #كأس السوبر  الفرنسي 2021


* باريس سان جيرمان (-- : --) مارسيليا 22:00  beIN 6  جواد بدة


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_ألمانيا  دور الثاني


* هولشتاين كيل (-- : --) بايرن ميونيخ 21:45  SKY 1  ؟؟





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 3


* الهلال (3 : 0) الأمل عطبرة
* الشرطة القضارف (0 : 2) توتي
* الخرطوم الوطني (2 : 0) أهلي شندي
* مريخ الفاشر (1 : 3) هلال الساحل

#الترتيب : الخرطوم (9) المريخ (7) أهلي شندي (6) الاهلي شندي (6) الهلال (5)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* غرناطة (2 : 0) أوساسونا
* أتلتيكو مدريد (2 : 0) إشبيلية

#الترتيب : أتلتيكو (41) ريال مدريد (37) برشلونة (34) فياريال (32) سوسييداد (30)


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* شيفيلد يونايتد (1 : 0) نيوكاسل يونايتد
* وولفرهامبتون (1 : 2) إيفرتون
* بيرنلي (0 : 1) مانشستر يونايتد

#الترتيب : مانشستر يونايتد (36) ليفربول (33) ليستر (32) إيفرتون (32) توتنهام (29)

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_إيطاليا  دور ال 16


* ميلان (0 : 0) تورينو | 5-4

#ملحوظة: تأهل ميلان لدور 8 بعد فوزه بالركلات الترجيحيه


..................................................  .....
❖ #الدوري_المصري  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7
* سموحة (2 : 2) البنك الاهلي


* المقولون العرب  (1 : 1) سيراميكا


* المصري   (0 : 1) الزمالك
* الاهلي(4 : 1) الانتاج الحربي
..................................................  .....
❖ #الدوري_القطري  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14
* السد (2 : 1) الدحيل
..................................................  .....


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* صاروخ بوجبا يرسل مانشستر يونايتد إلى صدارة البريميرليج
كووورة- خالد محمود




مانشستر يونايتد
ارتقى  مانشستر يونايتد إلى صدارة الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز، بعد تغلبه على مضيفه  بيرنلي بهدف دون رد، في المباراة التي احتضنها ملعب تيرف مور مساء الثلاثاء، في اللقاء المؤجل من الجولة الأولى.

وسجل بوجبا هدف  اليونايتد الوحيد في الدقيقة 71، ليرفع الشياطين الحمر رصيدهم إلى 36 نقطة  في الصدارة، بينما تجمد رصيد بيرنلي عند 16 نقطة في المركز الـ16.

بدأ بيرنلي المباراة بقوة، عبر تسديدة من برادي في الدقيقة الأولى من الجانب الأيسر لمنطقة الجزاء، مرت إلى جوار القائم.

وعاد بيرنلي للظهور من جديد في الدقيقة 13، بتسديدة بن مي من خارج منطقة الجزاء، ذهبت بعيدًا عن المرمى.

وأتى الرد من اليونايتد في الدقيقة 17، بتسديدة من برونو من داخل منطقة الجزاء، أمسك بها بوب بسهولة.

وكاد مانشستر أن يفتتح التسجيل في الدقيقة 25، بتسديدة مقوسة من مارسيال من على حدود منطقة الجزاء، علت العارضة بقليل.

ونجح  ماجواير في افتتاح التسجيل في الدقيقة 37، برأسية متقنة سكنت الشباك، إلا  أن الحكم ألغاه لوجود مخالفة على المدافع الإنجليزي أثناء تسديدته على  بيترز.

وأطلق مارسيال صاروخية من خارج منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 45، تألق بوب في إبعادها إلى ركنية، لينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي.

ومع  بداية الشوط الثاني، مرر مارسيال كرة بينية لكافاني الخالي من الرقابة  داخل منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 52، ليسدد الأخير كرة ضعيفة أمسك بها بوب  بسهولة.

وظهر فيرنانديز في الشوط الثاني بتسديدة أرضية قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 56، تصدى لها بوب.

وحاول البرتغالي من جديد بتسديدة من على حدود منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 60، تصدى لها حارس بيرنلي أيضًا.

وتمهدت الكرة أمام كافاني داخل منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 67، ليسدد كرة مقوسة ذهبت إلى جوار القائم.

وافتتح  مانشستر يونايتد التسجيل في الدقيقة 71، بعدما أرسل راشفورد عرضية من  الجانب الأيمن، تابعها بوجبا بتسديدة مباشرة على الطائر من على حدود منطقة  الجزاء، اصطدمت بلوتون لتغير اتجاهها وتسكن الشباك.

وأجرى سولسكاير التبديل الأول لليونايتد في الدقيقة 80، بنزول جرينوود على حساب راشفورد.

وكاد بيرنلي أن يسجل التعادل في الدقيقة 85، بتسديدة قوية من براونهيل من خارج منطقة الجزاء، مرت بقليل على جوار القائم.

ودفع  سولسكاير بعدها بمكتوميناي على حساب فيرنانديز، وفي الدقيقة الرابعة من  الوقت بدل الضائع، انفرد مارسيال بحارس بيرنلي، ليسدد كرة سهلة تصدى لها  بوب.

وعقب تلك الفرصة خرج مارسيال وحل مكانه تاونزيبي، لينتهي اللقاء بعدها بفوز مانشستر يونايتد بهدف دون رد.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعبنا سيف الدمازين يغيب عن الملاعب لمدة ثلاثة أسابيع بسبب إصابته بشق في مشط القدم.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطاع المراحل السنيه بنادي المريخ.





‏مدافع فريق شباب المريخ منتخب الشباب  نورالدين راموس يعتبر الان من افضل المدافعين في فرقة المريخ الشابة حيث يتمتع بالمهارة العالية والتكوين الجسماني المميز الذي جعله يتميز في خانته






برز بشكل مميز جدا  في مباراة شباب المريخ وفريق الشرطة القضارف التي كسبها شباب المريخ بهدف المهاجم. (سيف الدين مرفعين) حيث اشاد به مدرب الشرطة القضارف
 (محمدالطيب مورينو) بعد ان انفرد به وقدم له بعض النصائح التي سوف تكون خير زد له في مستقبله الكروي
نتمني من الجهاز الفني للفريق الاول اتاحة الفرصة لهذا اللاعب الذي اذا وجد الفرصة سوف يكون اضافة للفريق في خانة الشباب المسموح لهم بالمشاركة في الدوري الممتاز حيث برز قبل موسمين امام فريق حي الوادي نيالا بعد اتاح له وقتها ابرهومة فرصة وقد اجاد وقتها في خانة الطرف الايمن و كان احد نجوم المباراة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد استلامها تفويض مجلس اتحاد الكرة :



لجنة شوؤن اللاعبين تحدد موعد اجتماعها وتؤكد ان مدته (5) دقائق فقط
Hisham Abdalsamad 

أفاد مصدر موثوق بلجنة شوؤن اللاعبين باتحاد الكرة ان اللجنة سوف تجتمع غدا الخميس للنظرمن جديد في قضية الثلاثي رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس .

وقال المصدر ان هذا الاجتماع سيكون بعد التفويض الذي منحه لها مجلس ادارة اتحاد الكرة بفض النزاعات الرياضية .

 وقال المصدر ان اجتماع اللجنة سيكون لمدة خمس دقائق فقط وبعدها.سيتم اصدار نفس القرارات السابقة التي صدرت ومن حق اي نادي الهلال والمريخ اللجوء الي محكمة الاستئنافات .

وكان مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم SFA برئاسة الدكتور كمال شداد قد اصدر قرار بتفويض لجنة شئون أوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين للقيام باختصاصات غرفة فض النزاعات الوطنية وذلك وفق المادة 53/2 من النظام الأساسي للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم القدم لسنة 2017م، والمادة 34 من لائحة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين .

وجاء قرار مجلس إدارة الاتحاد بالإجماع عبر التمرير يوم الثلاثاء 12 يناير 2021م .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.


توضيح مهم.
اطلعنا على تصريح من عضو المجلس المنتهية مدته علي اسد  والذي يقود الجناح الآخر المنشق يهيب بجماهير المريخ أن تتحرك ولا ندري ماهي الجهة التي يريد من الجماهير أن تتحرك ضدها ويعتبر هو ومن معه إحدى الجهات الثلاثة التي ستتحرك الجماهير ضدها بالإضافة للاتحاد الفاسد ومجموعة سوداكال .
ومن الغباء أن يطالب الجماهير بذلك وهو عدو لها وأساء لها قبل ولا صفة له لكي يناشد جماهير المريخ .
نقول له الجماهير أعلنت ثورتها عليكم جميعا قبل أن تتثعلب وتلبس ثياب المدافعين عن المريخ.
نتمنى أن تصمت ايها الفاشل...
عبدالخالق خضر .
اعلام ثورة الجماهير الحمراء ضد الفشلة والحاقدين .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وسط الملعب
محمد ابراهيم عجبنا
حياة أو موت 



غريبة هي ومخيفة تلك الآراء التي يتم تداولها وتناقلها عبر الأسافير أو خلال تجمعات الجمهور حول مجموعة المريخ في الأبطال وتصويرها علي أنها سهلة والتأهل بات مضمونا بل ذهب بعضهم لأبعد من ذلك حين أكدوا تصدر الزعيم لمجموعته بعد فوزه ذهابا وإيابا علي فيتا وسيمبا والتعادل مع الأهلي في القاهرة قبل هزيمته في أم درمان ، تلك الأحاديث العاطفية تبقي مجرد أمنيات وأحلام بعضها لا يتصل بالواقع مطلقا بإعتبار أن المريخ المصنف في المستوي الرابع والذي يعاني من جملة مشاكل فنية والذي تنظر له كل فرق مجموعته علي كونه بنك دم لها تحصل نقاط مبارياته لتعزز من حظوظها في التأهل ، سياحة واحدة علي صفحات مشجعي فيتا وسيمبا ستكون كافية لتعرف حجم الفرح والسعادة للشعبين الكنغولي والتنزاني بهذه القرعة ولكن هيهات ، حقيقة لا أستنكر إرتياح قواعد مشجعي الدلافين السوداء والأسد التنزاني بالذات لمواجهة الأحمر دونا عن بقية الفرق المتاهلة لدور ثمن للنهائي لسببين الأول أن المريخ الغائب عن أجواء أفريقيا لثلاثة سنوات لم يري تطور سيمبا ولعبه لدور المجموعات قبل عامين بل وتأهله لربع النهائي قبل أن يخرج علي يد مازيمبي ، كذلك أن فيتا يصنف نفسه أفضل منك وحظوظه تبدو أوسع وهو الذي صنفه الكاف مستوي ثاني لتوالي مشاركته ووصوله المتكرر للمراحل الختامية من البطولة ، اما السبب الثاني هو أن سيمبا وقع في عام (2019) في مجموعة مشابهة لم يختلف منها سوي المريخ الذي حل مكان شبيبة الساورة الجزائري وإستطاع التاهل لذلك يري إمكانية تكراره لنفس الإنجاز واردة بشدة .
من خلال هذا الوصف نجد أن المريخ بحكم المنطق وعلي الورق وقبل بداية المشوار بعيد عن الترشيحات وهو وضع مغاير لما يجري علي الميديا والإعلام عموما بتصوير أن التأهل قد حدث فعلا ، بل علي العكس المريخ مطالب بالقتال الضاري حتي يستطيع العبور وإلا الاكتفاء بدور الستة عشر هذا والتوقف أمام طموح سيمبا وعراقة فيتا ، إستراتيجية الزعيم وأي فريق في نظام التجميع تعتمد علي الفوز بكل نقاط الأرض أولا ثم محاولة جلب شئ من الخارج خصوصا مع عدم وجود فريق سهل في هذه المرحلة إلا من تحمله الصدفة مرة أو مرتين مثل بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي وتونغيت السينغالي وربه صدفة خير من الف ميعاد ، هناك فرضية فنية في أفريقيا فقط تقول (اي فريق يلعب علي أرضه يكون متقدم بهدف قبل إنطلاقة المباراة) ذلك لعدة عوامل منها الأرض والجمهور والتحكيم وقيمة الملعب المعنوية لأصحاب الأرض وكذلك الظروف والأجواء التي يعيشها الفريق الضيف علي أراضي أفريقيا الموحشة من طيران وترحيل وإقامة والمعاملة التي يجدها من المستضيف أيضا ، أضف إليها حديثا ملف كورونا الغامض الذي بات يستخدم لإضعاف الخصوم وحرمانهم من أفضل لاعبيهم ، ثم تأتي حقيقة الميدان بعد ذلك لتؤكد هذه الفرضية أو ينجح الزائر في افشالها ، إسقاط هذه القراءة علي مجريات أحداث مجموعة المريخ تنتج لنا مواجهات نارية للأحمر علي ملعبي بنجامين مكابا وتاتا رافائيل الدولي بكنشاسا تحمل تحديات صعبة ويمكن أن تعتبر مباريات حياة أو موت للدلافين والأسود اذا إستثنينا ملعب السلام الخاص بالأهلي نسبة لخصوصية نادي القرن الذي لا يحفل كثيرا بأرض أو رقعة ميدان فالأمر عنده سيان ولنبدأ بسيمبا الذي يسافر إلي الكونغو في الجولة الأولي ثم يستضيف الأهلي في دار السلام قبل أن يحل ضيفا علي المريخ في الأسبوع الثالث ، ثلاثة جولات نارية وارد جدا أن لا يخرج منها سيمبا بشئ أو قل بنقطة اذا إفترضنا إنتصار كل من المريخ وفيتا علي ملعبيهما وصعوبة خسارة الأهلي سواء داخل او خارج أرضه إذن تلعب الجولة الرابعة مع المريخ في تنزانيا علي صفيح ساخن ولا تحتمل أي تفريط للأسود التي تحتكم علي نقطة او ثلاثة نقاط في أفضل أحوالها وحظوظها للترشح علي المحك ، هنا لا تبدو الأجواء مثالية ومهيأ للأحمر لخطف نقطة أو أكثر علي أرضية مكابا نظرا لوضعية المضيف المعقدة وغالبا ما تكون المباراة أشبه بمعركة حربية للفريق الذي يريد تكرار إنجاز التأهل لثمن النهائي مرة أخري ، فيتا لا تختلف وضعيته عن سيمبا كثيرا حيث يستضيف المريخ في الجولة الأخيرة التي ستحسم مصير المجموعة الأولى متكافئة المستوي بشكل قاطع ، لن نتحدث عن جولة ملعب السلام فهي ديربي وادي النيل أولا والديربي عادة ما يكون خارج التوقعات إضافة لقيمة النادي القاهري وعاداته وتقاليدته الكبيرة خصوصا في دوري الأبطال لكن هذا لا يمنع المريخ من السعي للخروج بشئ أمام الشياطين الحمر أما الواقع فيقول أن صراع الأحمر والأصفر سيدور حول المقعد الثاني وضد كبير كينشاسا وعملاق دار السلام. 

باص قوون 

أي أحاديث عن ضعف أو سهولة مجموعة المريخ ماهو إلا حديث ساذج لا يسنده منطق أو واقع وقد يكون نذير شؤوم للفريق ومدعاة للتراخي والإستهتار في وضع غريب لفريق مصنف رابعا .

علي المريخ عدم التفريط في أي نقطة من نقاط الأرض  قبل النظر لملاعب السلام ومكابا وتاتا رافائيل (تسعة نمر) ستكون كفيلة بحملنا للدور الموالي .

جماهير سيمبا تحتفل إلي الآن بالقرعة علي صفحة النادي الرسمية حيث قال أحدهم (لابد من أخذ نقاط المريخ ذهاب وإياب ثم الفوز علي الأهلي وفيتا في تنزانيا ) ..!! .

يبدو أن الجمهور الأفريقي صاحب عاطفة جياشه مثلنا تماما ولا يقيم الأمور بواقعية لمجرد تحقيقه إنجاز في السابق وما أدل علي ذلك سوي تصريح رئيسة فيتا كلوب الذي يفتقد للكياسة والدبلوماسية حين قالت (سنفوز علي المريخ ذهابا وايابا أيضا) .

تصريح يمكن أن يجعل نقاط فيتا بأم درمان أقرب بكثير من الأحمر بدوافع إثبات الذات والرد الصارم علي المراءة الحديدية للدلافين قبل كسب مزيد من النمر في طريق الصعود .

الجولة الثانية والثالثة للمريخ بأم درمان هي كل شي أو لا شئ بإعتبار أن ستة نقاط أمام فيتا وسيمبا تمثل حصيلة جيدة قبل إستضافة الأهلي في الجولة الخامسة وقد يكون وقتها قد حسم التأهل لتلعب دوافع المريخ الدور الأكبر في الإنتصار علي أصحاب الفنيلة الحمراء وتحقيق العلامة الكاملة داخل الأرض .

قرار لجنة الإستئنافات أعاد قضية الثلاثي للمربع الأول لكنه عفي المريخ من عقوبة الحرمان من التسجيل التي أصدرتها لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة وبالتالي يمكن تدعيم الصفوف قبل إنطلاقة التنافس الشاق مطلع فبراير القادم .

أبرز عناوين مباراة المريخ أمس الأول أمام ملوك الشمال هي إنفجار عزام وظهور راقي للجزولي نوح مع تواصل تألق التاج يعقوب وتقديم كردمان أوراق اعتمادهرسميا. 

رباعي سيشكل إضافة مهمة في مشوار الزعيم الطويل من القتال علي عدة جبهات محلية وخارجية .

سيمبا في مجموعات (2019) خسر من الأهلي وفيتا بخماسية نظيفة خارج أرضه وخسر أيضا بثنائية في الجزائر أمام شبيبة الساروة فيتا يعاني أيضا من نفس انفصام الشخصية الفنية خارج الأرض يخسر بسهولة قبل أن يتحول الي وحش كاسر علي ملعبه ووسط جمهوره مع مشاكل دفاعية كبيرة مرشحة للزيادة خصوصا بعد إنتقال أبرز مدافعيهم مانجالا الي الجيش الملكي المغربي . 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صدارة الخرطوم وتألق الأجانب الأبرز بجولة الدوري السوداني


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الخرطوم الوطني
عبرت  نتائج الفرق والأحداث التي صاحبت بعضها، عن اختلاف الجولة الثالثة بالدوري  السوداني الممتاز عن سابقيها، فالصدارة غير تقليدية، وعانت غالبية الفرق  من طرد لاعبيها ومدربيها وإضاعة ركلات الجزاء.

أعلى نسبة فوز

تحقق  الفوز بالجولة الثالث للدوري السوداني في 7 مباريات من أصل 8 لعبت خلال  يومي أمس الأول الإثنين، وأمس الثلاثاء، بينما حدث التعادل في مباراة  واحدة، وذلك على النحو التالي:

فاز المريخ على الأهلي مروي (1/0)، وبذات النتيجة الأهلي الخرطوم على الهلال الاُبَيِّض، والهلال الفاشر على الهلال كادُقُلِي (2/1).

وأسقط  الهلال، الأمل عطبرة (3/0)، وتغلب الخرطوم الوطني على الأهلي شندي (2/0)،  وهلال الساحل على المريخ الفاشر(3/1)، والوافد الجديد توتي على الشرطة  (2/0).

التعادل الوحيد بالجولة وكان سلبيا، حدث في مباراة حي الوادي نيالا وحي العرب بورتسودان.

تألق الخرطوم

وعلى  ضوء تلك النتائج ظهر فريق الخرطوم الوطني فوق الجميع، معتليا الصدارة بـ9  نقاط، بعد تحقيقه الفوز الثالث على التوالي، وعلى منافس قوي هو الأهلي  شندي، وقد فض معه الشراكة في النقاط والصدارة معا.

وقفز المريخ  للترتيب الثاني بفارق نقطتين عن الخرطوم الوطني، حيث حقق الفريق الفوز  الثاني على التوالي، من 3 مباريات، كان قد تعادل في أولاها الهلال كادقلي  سلبيا.

الفوز الأول

الفوز الأول تذوقته 3  فرق على رأسها الهلال الذي كسر صيامه بعد تعادليين متتاليين في أول  مباراتين له، إلى جانب فريق الأهلي الخرطوم، وتوتي الخرطوم الذي حقق مفاجأة  كبيرة بفوزه على الشرطة المتمرس.

وتظل 6 فرق خالية السجل من الفوز  الأول بانتهاء الجولة الثالثة، وهي فرق الهلال الأبيض والهلال كادقلي  والأهلي مروي وحي الوادي نيالا وحي العرب بورتسودان والشرطة القضارف.

فريقان لفتا النظر بوصولهما النقطة السادسة من مباراتين، وهما الهلال الفاشر وهلال الساحل فأصبحا ضمن المراكز فوق الوسط.

صدارة الهدافين



مجموع  الأهداف التي أحرزت بنهاية الأسبوع الثالث للدوري السوداني بلغ 16 هدفا،  وقد فض نجم الهلال وقائده وصانع ألعابه نزار حامد شراكة سباق الهدافين،  التي كان قد ظهر في سجلها 6 لاعبين بنهاية الجولة الثانية.

وانفرد  نزار حامد بصدارة الهدافين بعد وصوله للهدف رقم 4، بهدفيه الجديدين أمس في  شباك الأمل، ومن قبلها أحرز هدفين في شباك الأهلي مروي، ويطارده عوض طُلبَة  مهاجم الخرطوم الوطني بـ3 أهداف، بعد هدفه أمس الثلاثاء في شباك الهلال  الأبيض.

كروت حمراء

طرد اللاعبين والمدربين  كان من الأحداث اللافتة في مباريات الأسبوع الثالث، إلى جانب إضاعة ركلات  الجزاء، فقد شهدت مباراتي الهلال أمام الأمل عطبرة، والشرطة أمام توتي، طرد  المدربين كفاح الجيلي من الأمل ومحمد الطيب من الشرطة.

وأضاع  اللاعبون 3 ركلات جزاء في مباراتين، فقد أضاع  كل من المهاجم سيف تيري  والظهير أحمد عبد المنعم طبنجة ركلتي جزاء للمريخ في مباراته أمام الأهلي  مروي، بينما أضاع صانع الألعاب مجدي عبد اللطيف ركلة جزاء للمريخ الفاشر  أمام هلال الساحل.

تألق الأجانب

تألق  الأجانب مدربين ولاعبين كان عنوان الأسبوع الثالث، فمدرب الهلال زوران  مانولوفيتش تذوق طعم الانتصار الأول، بعد تعادلين في أول مباراتين، وقدم  فريقه أداء قويا أمام الأمل عطبرة أمس الثلاثاء، كما تألق مدرب المريخ  ديديه جوميز الفرنسي وهو يحقق الفوز الثاني على التوالي.

وترك  اللاعبون الأجانب بصمتهم واضحة، فصانع الألعاب البوركيني ويند بانجا أحرز  هدفه الوحيد لفريق المريخ أمام الأهلي مروي وهو هدفه الثاني على التوالي  بعد هدفه في حي العرب، بينما أحرز المهاجم الغاني مايكل أبوجي أحد أهداف  هلال الساحل في شباك المريخ الفاشر.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*16 هدف و 6 ' شباك نظيفة  وتعادل وحيد :



هكذا انتهى الاسبوع الثالث بالدوري السوداني الممتاز 2020  2021
Hisham Abdalsamad 

 الخرطوم الوطني يجلس على عرش الصدارة بالعلامة الكاملة بعد الفوز الأخير أمام نمور دار جعل بهدفين دون رد ليندرج الاهلي شندي نحو المركز الرابع بـ 6 نقاط. .
الكوماندوز صاحب أقوى هجوم الان بتسجيله 7 أهداف في 3 مباريات .

المريخ صاحب أقوى دفاع يحتل الوصافه بعد الفوز الصعب على ملوك الشمال بهدف نظيف ليتجمد رصيد الاهلي مروي بنقطتين في المركز الحادي عشر .

هلال.الساحل يحقق انتصارا ثمينا يصعد به للمركز الثالث بعد ان انتصر على السلاطين بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف .
ليتخلف مريخ الفاشر بالمركز الثامن بـ 4 نقاط . 

الهلال يصحح المسار بـ الانتصار على فهود الشمال بثلاثية نظيفة ليرتقي للمركز الخامس بـ 5 نقاط .
والامل عطبرة بالمركز السابع بـ 4 نقاط .

الاهلي الخرطوم يضاعف جروح هلال الابيض بعد الفوز عليه بهدف و الوصول إلى المركز السادس بـ 5 نقاط .
أما ازرق شيكان فقد بوصلة الطريق الصحيح و تخلف نحو المركز قبل الأخير بنقطة يتيمة .

هلال الفاشر يستعيد الثقة من جديد بعد الفوز على اسود الجبال بهدفين لهدف و الوصول للنقطة الرابعة بالمركز التاسع .

توتي الخرطوم يقفز حقاً من القاع إلى المركز العاشر بعد تغلبه على الشرطة القضارف بهدفين دون رد .
انتصار مُعدي بفايروس المركز الأخير إذ أصبح الشرطة القضارف متزيل روليت الترتيب بنقطة .

حي الوادي نيالا و حي العرب بورتسودان  يتعادلا سلبياً و يصلا للنقطة الثانية في المركز '' 13 حي الوادي '' '' 14 حي العرب '' .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى 



إسماعيل حسن 

لله درّك يا زعيم أمة المريخ محمد الياس محجوب..

* لله درّك وأنت تكشر عن أنيابك، في وجه القرار الظالم الذي اتخذته لجنة الاستئنافات باتحاد كرة القدم أول أمس، بشأن ثلاثي المريخ رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس..  والذي قضى بتحويل الملف إلى لجنة في رحم الغيب.. أي والله لجنة في رحم الغيب…. ألا وهي (لجنة فض المنازعات)..

* لله درّك يا زعيم، وأنت تحذر الاتحاد بالفم المليان من هذا المخطط الذي يستهدف بطريقة مباشرة، إعاقة مسيرة المريخ في البطولات المحلية والقارية.. ويستهدف من جانب آخر،  تدمير لاعبي المريخ وحرمانهم من حقوقهم في ممارسة نشاطهم الذي تكفله لهم القوانين المحلية والدولية.. وتشير إلى أن هذا الاستهداف الممنهج من الاتحاد العام، ورئيسه، ولجانه، لنادي المريخ خلال السنوات الثلاث الماضية، ما كان له أن يكون ويتواصل، لولا وجود مجلس إدارة للنادي، لا يمثل عزة وشموخ وقوة المريخ..

* مجلس جعل منه الاتحاد وعلى وجه الخصوص رئيسه، حصان طروادة للوصول إلى أهدافه التي تسعى إلى تصفية حساباته الخاصة مع الكيان، لصالح كيانات أخرى..

* لله درّك يا زعيم وأنت تختم بيانك أمس؛ بأن السيل قد بلغ الزبى، وأنك بصفتك ممثلاً لرموز وأقطاب النادي، ورئيس مجلس الشورى، توجه رسالة بالصوت العالي إلى جماهير المريخ، بأن الكرة الآن في ملعبهم، بعد أن صبروا كثيراً على مكابرات ومكايدات واستهداف الاتحاد وزبانيته لكيانهم العظيم.

* ويقيني أن الرسالة وصلت يا زعيم.. وما على الاتحاد إلا أن يتحمل تبعات هذا الاستهداف..

* بالله عليكم بأي منطق أو عقل، يمكن أن نقبل قرار لجنة الاستئنافات الأخير الذي لا يحمل أي تفسير غير أنه استهداف للمريخ بالفعل، لحرمانه من خدمات ثلاثة من أفضل نجومه،

كما حُرم من قبل من خدمات أفضل هدافيه بكري المدينة، وحُرم من خدمات نجمه الأمريكي الجديد عمار طيفور؟؟!!

* قيل لفرعون ما الذي فرعنك، قال ما لقيتش حد يحوشني..

* وإذا كان مجلس المريخ الضعيف الهش المرض، هو الذي أغرى ولا يزال يغري الاتحاد ولجانه، بالتفرعن على كبير البلد المريخ، فقد آن الأوان لأن يعلموا أن المريخ ليس سوداكال ورهطه فقط، إنما خلفه وأمامه رجال لن يصمتوا أكثر مما صمتوا، ولن يقفوا مكتوفي الأيدي إزاء الظلم المتكرر لنادي المريخ…

* ختاماً…….. احذر غضبة الحليم يا شداد..

آخر السطور

* ما يحيرني ولم أجد له تفسيراً حتى اللحظة، هو كيف لرجال (طول وعرض) في الاتحاد العام ولجانه المختلفة، يقبلون على أنفسهم أن يكونوا تُبّعاً يُقال لهم افعلوا كذا فيفعلوه، ولا تفعلوا كذا فلا يفعلوه..؟؟!!

* وكفى.
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من خلف الكواليس 



بقلم/ عصام هجو
الهلال غرقان في ابوعشرين وغاطس في السوباط وصائم قبال رمضان! 

*مازالت قضية وأزمة ومشكلة وقصة الثلاثي المريخي محمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب وبخيت خميس تشكل قضية الساعة الرياضية وأول شيء يجب ان يقتنع به جمهور نادي المريخ ان اللاعبين ارتكبوا خطا جسيما في حقهم على المستوى الشخصي ويستاهلون (البهدلة) التي هم فيها الان لانهم وطالما انهم وقعوا في الخطا وجلسوا مع نادي الهلال الطرف الثاني وهم في حيازة وتحت مظلة نادي المريخ الطرف الأول بالتالي تصبح المشكلة مشكلتهم والازمة ازمتهم والقضية قضيتهم والقرار السليم والمناسب لمثل هذه التصرفات الرعناء هو ايقافهم من اللعب لمدة مابين سنة الى 3 سنوات كي يكونوا عظة وعبرة لغيرهم .

*اما مسالة التعاطف معهم والتعامل معهم بنظرة مريخ هلال سيدفع غيرهم للوقوع في نفس الخطا في هذا الزمن الأليم الذي تفشى وانتشر فيه الجشع والطمع واللهث وراء المادة باي ثمن وأسلوب على الشارع رياضي ان يترك القانون يجري مجراه وان نتعامل مع هذا الموقف من زاوية من امن العقوبة اساء الادب كي نتجنب مثل هذه التصرفات الرعناء في المستقبل وكي نرسخ لتثقيف اللاعبين ونعرفهم بمصالحهم المستقبلية التي تعتبر اكبر من المصالح المادية.

*في النهاية الغلط غلط والخطا خطا والمكتوب في الجبين لابد من تشوفو العين ...هي قصيرة فلماذا نطولها وعلى اتحاد الكرة برئاسة البروف شداد التاسيس لادب جديد في الرياضة وهو اصدار العقوبة المغلظة على اللاعبين للخروج من هذا المأزق وعدم تسميتهم او اعلان انتمائهم لاي نادي يعني بالعربي كدة يخليهم محيرين في النص لا جاي لاجاي خليهم معلقين لا مع المريخ ولامع الهلال يعني حاير طاير لانهم براهم سووها في انفسهم وعليهم ان يتحملوا وزر مافعلوه بايديهم وذهبوا وسعوا اليه.

*حتى الان الخاسر الأكبر في الازمة هو نادي المريخ لان اللاعبين تجاوزوا اللوائح ووقعوا في المحظور ويجب الا يكون لك مسوغا لجمهور المريخ أن يتعاطف معهم لانهم باعوا المريخ نهارا جهارا وكانوا يجتمعون مع نادي الهلال والجمهور الأحمر كان يعول عليهم لحسم مباراة الدوري فهل أمثال هؤلاء يستحقون التعاطف معهم او البكاء عليهم .

*لن يتاثر نادي المريخ العظيم بفقدان كل لاعبيه الحاليين فليذهبوا جميعا غير ماسوف عليهم وستظل رأية الأحمر الوهاج مرفوعة وعالية لان المريخ هو من صنعهم ومتعهم بالشهرة والمجد والعز الذي هم فيه الان ولن يقفل نادي الهلال ابوابه بسبب عدم التعاقد مع عشرات اللاعبين ناهيك 3 او 5 لاعبين لانه يستطيع ان يبني فريقا في اقل من رمشة عين فيجب علينا ان نحكم صوت العقل والحكمة بدل هذه النبرة العدائية الدخيلة على المجتمع الرياضي وعلى المجتمع السودان بصفة عامة.

* طبعا الناس فاضية والبلد أصلا مارايقة والحال من بعضو في شتى مناحي الحياة وكل واحد شايل موبايله ويكتب ويتسكع من قروب واتساب الى قروب اخر في الفيسبوك وينشر ويبث في سمومه وكل يغني على هواه ويبكي على ليلاه فالمريخابي يرى ان اللعيبة للأحمر والهلالابي يريد أن يغيظ المريخاب وعلى الأقل يجردهم من الثلاثي الدولي كي ينال أجر المكاواة وبطولة اللسان الطويل .

*الناس اللي بيقولوا ان اللاعبين تاثروا نفسيا ويتعرضون للظلم فاعتقد انهم من ظلموا انفسهم وياترى لم يفكروا يوما بالمعاناة التي عاشها جمهور المريخ قبل مباراة حسم الدوري ضد الصفراب وهل نسوا ماصدروه من قلق وخوف وضغط على جمهور المريخ وهم يتفاوضون مع الهلال فلماذا نتباكى ونشعر نحن بضيقهم وهم لايحسون بضيق الجمهور الأحمر وفكروا في جيبوبهم وشخصيا أرى انهم يستاهلون يكونوا معلقين وطبعا التعليق اسوا من الطلاق حتى لو كان الزوج عولاق.

*المريخ اكبر من أي لاعب وقدامكم البيان بالعمل الهلال غرق في "موية أبوعشرين" قبل ان يغطس في نهر السوباط ودي بفهموها ناس الجزيرة بس واهل الحواشات والمزارع ومش كدة وبس الهلال صام قبال رمضان وطبعا الهلالاب عندهم عقدة عجب وليس في الامر عجب ولم يفز في الدوري وتاهل للابطال بالكورونا. 

*أيها المريخاب الاوفياء والشرفاء والانقياء ناديكم لن يقف على لاعب او لاعبين او ثلاثة او الكشف كله لو راح مافي مشكلة ابدا بس خليكم مركزين في ورقتكم الخلل الحقيقي وهو الإدارة ثم الإدارة ثم الإدارة الحالية وعليكم الله ياجماعة الخير انتو فاكرين عندكم إدارة او وجيع على النادي فانتم أيها الجمهور القابض على جمر القضية والمكتوي بنيران التدهور والاضمحلال الذي يعيشه نادي المريخ منذ ان تولى مجلس الفشل والتدهور حتى يومنا هذا .

*معقولة كل يوم بلوة جديدة فكم من اللاعبين الأجانب وكم من المدربين الأجانب والمحليين وكم كم ثم كم كم من الديون المتراكمة والتدهور المريع والمصيبة كل مشكلة تظهر الجمهور يحلها بالشيرنغ عبر قروبات الواتساب والان الاستاد في طريقه للعودة عبر مجهودات ذاتية من قروبات الواتساب ومادام هذه الإدارة الموغلة في الفشل لاتواجه أي مشكلة وهي عارفة ولا بتحل ولابتربط والجمهور "شغال شيرينغ" ويحلحل في المشاكل وهم مكنكشين في الإدارة ويتلقون التهاني من رئيس الاتحاد بعد كل فوز طيب منتظرنهم يرحلوا ويدونا عرض اكتافهم كيف ومتين طبعا اكيد مابمشوا طالما عايشين وغرقانين في نعيم المريخ .

*إدارة متحكرة في اكبر نادي في افريقيا وامورها ماشية اخر حلاوة والجمهور يدفع ويقتطع من قوت أولاده واسره بس بالعقل كدة بس كيف تمشي وتغادر وترحل غايتو الا يكونوا مجانين معقولة بس زول لاقي جمهور بيدفع وروابط مشجعين بدول الخليج تقوم بما لاتستطيع كل إدارات الأندية ومعها الاتحاد ان تقوم به.

*عشان كدة على جمهور نادي المريخ ان يسمح لي ان اصفه بانه من الأسباب الاصيلة في التراجع والتدهور الذي يعيشه نادي المريخ طيلة السنوات الماضية لانه يدعم الفاشلين.

*بعدين ياجماعة الخير قبل أن تنتقدوا كمال شداد رئيس الأتحاد وهلالاب الاتحاد العام انتقدوا ادارتكم التي تهرول لهم في كل صغيرة وكبيرة كي يحصلون على الدعم والحماية لاجل البقاء في المنصب والمريخ في ستين الف داهية.

*ياعالم مالكم كيف تحكمون فكروا شوية واحتمال كمان المريخ يطير من مجموعات الابطال بسبب مستحقات المدرب البلجيكي ايمال بس الجمهور شغال دعم لمجلس الدمار ونعذر جمهور الأحمر الوهاج لانه يعشق النجمة ويهوى .

*على جماهير المريخ ان تكرب بطنها وتشد حيلها لان هناك 4 لاعبين أجانب ينتظرون حصول البلجيكي ايمال علي مستحقاته كي يرفعوا قضاياهم لاجل الضغط على نادي المريخ في هذه المرحلة الحرجة.

* تتعامل الإدارة الحالية مع نادي المريخ بشعار المشكلة انو مافيش مشكلة ومستند على لائحة شداد معانا ماتغشانا.

*فكونا من ورطة الإدارة اول حاجة بعدين نشوف حكاية هلالاب الاتحاد العام.

*بعدين هلالاب الاتحاد العام ديل وقتهم الكانوا هلالاب عديل كدة شن سوا للهلال ياهو دة الصفر راكز وماشي في زيادة ... يعني خايفين منهم بعد اصبحوا اتحادات هلالاب يعني شوية هلالاب باللفة مابيقدروا يواجهوا وفي النهاية القانون قانون واللائحة لائحة .

*وياتو يوم أصلا البرمجة كانت غير موجهة للهلال لكن المريخ بجيب حقو بضراعو وبعرق لعيبتو.

*المحيرني ان جمهور المريخ زعلان لان لجان الاتحاد هلالاب طيب متين كان أعضاء لجان الاتحاد غير هلالاب وبرضو المريخ بجي في اللفة الأخيرة وهزم كل الاتحادات بلجانها وحكامها وضربات جزائهم وتسللاتهم واهدافهم غير الشرعية والبطاقات المفبركة عشان كدة ختوا في بطنكم بطيخة صيفي فالنصر لنا لامحالة . 

*وياتو يوم وفي ياتو سنة الهلال فارق محطة صفر دولي ياهو منطق الهلالاب البحر مابيرفض الزيادة.

*الهلال مدلع من كل الاتحادات مش الأمهات بدلعن اولادهن وأي واحد عند امو حمادة سكر زيادة وحمادة دكتور العيادة .

ياهو نفس الحال في الهلال كل سنة صفر زيادة فاطمئنوا من ناحية محاباة الاتحاد للهلال لانها قديمة ومتوارثة .

*جماهير المريخ عينها للفيل وتطعن في ضلو.

*عفوا قبيلة المريخ فانتم صفوة بلادي بس حبيت اخت ليكم النقاط فوق الحروف لاني عارف حبكم للمريخ اعمى بس حكموا العقل شوية وبعد داك اعموا بحب حبيبنا كلنا مريخ العظمة والشموخ.

*احلى حاجة في المريخ انه يسبب الزغللة في العيون والرجفة والبكاء لدرجة الورم في الجفون وجنون البقر وكورونا وسارس وكومة السكري والضغط والملاريا والهضربة بالليل وبالنهار فقط هذه الاعراض تظهر لدى من هم خارج نطاق قبيلة الصفوة المريخاب سبب العذاب .

*بس خلوهم مافي زول منعهم مايكونوا صفوة وكل زول حر وهو المخير في اختيارو.

*أي زول اختار غير تشجيع بطل الكاسات المحمولة جوا يتحمل مسؤولية اختيارو للتعاسة والاحزان في باقي عمرو وحياتو.

*كالعادة المريخ مصدر سعادة رغم ان الإدارة اخر تعاسة وشغالة عواسة في عواسة.

*الدليل والشاهد بس اي واحد يجرب في نفسو ويتخيل انه ليس مريخابي اكيد بلقى في شخصيتو وحياتو في حاجة غلط . 

عصام هجو 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
بابكر سلك

من عزام ولي قدام 




*من دواعي سرورنا يوم مباراتنا ضد ملوك الشمال 
*عزام والجزولي 
*أتاحت المباراة أو الجزء الذي شارك فيه الثنائي 
*أتاح لهما الفرصة لاستعراض قدراتهما ومهاراتهما وتقديم نفسيهما للجمهور 
*ولم تكن إمكاناتهما هي المدهشة فقط 
*ولكن توفر تلك الإمكانيات ليافعين في سنهما كان هو المدهش 
*والمفرح كان 
*إن ديدن المريخ في السنوات الأخيرة لم يكن البحث عن المواهب فقط 
*ولكنه كان التركيز على المواهب صغيرة السن التي تعطي زمنا أطول 
*لذا هبط متوسط سن اللاعبين بالمريخ لبدايات العشرينات 
*بعد أن كان في النصف التاني من التلتينات 
*وعندما يعتمد النادي على اللاعب الجاهز كبير السن 
*ده بكون علوق شدة 
*وعلوق الشدة ما بنفع 
*عشان كده تختلف سمات فريق البطولات عن سمات الفريق الذي يسعى لبطولة 
*لأن السعي لبطولة عمل سهل 
*في موسم واحد تسجل فريق بطولة يحققها ويسقط في بدايات التنافس في الموسم الذي يليه 
*أما فريق البطولات 
*فإنك تبنيه باستراتيجية الاستمرارية في نهائيات المنافسات دائما 
*إذا توفق يحقق البطولة 
*وإذا لم يحالفه التوفيق يكون متواجداً دوماً في النهائيات
*والسبب أن بناء فريق البطولات يكون فيه تركيزا على سن اللاعبين وإمكانية عطائهم لمواسم 
*أما بناء فريق ليحقق بطولة 
*فشرط السن ليس ضرورياً 
*إن شاء الله اللاعب البتسجل الموسم ده يخرف في الموسم القادم 
*لأن الموسم القادم أو المواسم القادمة ليست المستهدفة في بناء فريق لنيل بطولة لزوم القشرة وبس 
*أيها الناس 
*استراتيجية المريخ في السنوات الأخيرة هي استراتيجية بناء فريق بطولات 
*وأراها تمضي بثبات وثقة 
*عشان كده نركز 
*بالذات بعد شفنا الجزولي وعزام 
*وبنوصي أصحاب القرار 
*من عزام ولي قدام 
*صدقوني سنوياً حا نتقابل في المطار
*المهم 
*إهدار ركلتي جزاء في مباراة واحدة أمر مقلق 
*ولكن لحسن الحظ لم يكن في مباراة أفريقية 
*ولعل ذلك لفت نظر الجهاز الفني للمريخ المحترم 
*ليتوقف عند هذه النقطة ويعالج أمرها 
*لأننا أفريقيا لن نتحمل مثل هذه الأمور 
*أيها الناس 
*الشد والجذب لا زال مستمراً بين أعضاء مجلس المريخ 
*والقصة قالوا دخلت فيها نيابات كمان 
*ولكن هل يجوز للنيابة التدخل في الشأن الرياضي ؟
*هذا ما سنعرفه من الجهات العليا بالنيابة التي رُفع الأمر إليها
*غايتو البنعرفو المفوضية خرج الأمر من يدها ودخل في أيد أخرى من زمن البشير 
*بس لسه ماعرفنا الأمر بالنسبة للنيابة كيف !!!!!
*وكيف دي بتقودنا لسؤال 
*تم تفكيك النيابات يا لجنة التفكيك ولا لسه ؟؟؟
*بمعني خلاص انتهى عمل لجنة التفكيك في الحتة دي ولا لسه في رصد ودراسة لشخصيات لسه بتمثل تلك الجهة ؟؟؟؟
*نتمنى أن لا يطال مفك اللجنة الشرفاء 
*وقولوا يا فكيك 
*أيها الناس 
*ماذا دهى أمل عطبرة ؟؟؟
*يا ناس عطبرة 
*الحاصل شنو ؟؟؟
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*والينا
*جِد لينا  
*قالوا الحبن فتح لينا 
*أقصد المدرسة فتحت لينا 
*ابقوا قدرها يا والينا 

سلك كهربا 

ننساك كيف والكلب قال يلا يا أولاد شوفوا ليكم شغله ده لعب ساي 
وإلى لقاء
سلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون أبوشيبة

طفح الكيل.. طفح الكيل

* انتهت مهلة الفيفا لإعادة صياغة النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ مع اعتبار الملاحظات الكثيفة للفيفا حوله، وذلك بشكل ودي بين نادي المريخ ولجنة الاتحاد القانونية..
* المهلة كانت حتى الرابع من يناير واليوم 13 يناير ولا نعرف ماذا جرى حتى اليوم حول أزمة ومآساة الإدارة المريخية التي يؤججها ويشعلها (فرعون) الاتحاد من منطلق نوازعه الانتقامية وقلبه الأسود الحقود.. ويساعده في ذلك (هامان) المريخ!!
* طالعت تقريراً مختصراً من مولانا حيدر التوم عن الموقف في مآساة الإدارة بالمريخ جاء فيه:
* [[ اتحاد شداد. أصبح يستهين بالمريخ و لا يضع وزنا للنادي ولا عضويته المنتشرة والغفيرة.
* كون سوداكال لجنة لإعداد مشروع النظام الأساسي كما تعلمون ثم عاد وقدم مشروعا من عنده. فأصبح لدى الاتحاد مشروعان!!
* ثم عاد و سحب مشروعه بعد أن أجرى تعديلات على المشروع الذي أعدته اللجنة..
* وحينما قاومنا ذلك، ارسل مندوبا من مجلسه وجلسنا إلى اللجنة القانونية لدى الاتحاد.. وأجرينا بعض التعديلات بناءا على ملاحظات الفيفا.
* وهكذا سلمنا اللجنة القانونية مذكرة المشروع مصحوبة بمذكرة تفسيرية.
* فماذا حدث بعدها؟!..
* حل سوداكال اللجنة التي كونها.. رغم التزامه الأول باستمرار اللجنة لتعد اللوائح والقوانين المنظمة لعمل اللجان.. 
* هذه قد لا تكون مشكلة.. لكنه سوداكال.. أجرى تعديلات مرة أخرى على المشروع!!
* وسط تهديدات شداد بأن مشروع اللجنة لن يمر ابدا!!!!!!
لماذا؟!! .. لا أحد يراجع شداد أو يسأله!!
*اجتمع به القسم الآخر من المجلس المناهض لسوداكال. فابدوا وجه نظرهم و سعيهم.. لإسقاط سوداكال. وذلك عبر تقديمهم لاستقالات جماعية ليصبح المجلس (غير الشرعي) فاقدا للشرعية.. فماذا كان رد شداد..
* قال لهم بالحرف الواحد.. (لو بقي سوداكال لوحده لن تكون هناك لجنة تطبيع!!!!)..
* ونصحهم بأن يتابعوا عملهم.. وان يجلسوا مع سوداكال ..
* شداد الذي يقول أن النظام الساري هو نظام 2019 يعود ويقول إن تقديمظ¥ظ % من أعضاء المجلس لاستقالتهم لا يسقط المجلس.. مع ان مشروع 2019 ينص على سقوطه!!!! أي إنه لا يكترث لما جاء في نظام 2019م!!!! فشداد لايهمه ماذا يقول النظام الأساسي الذي يتمسك به!! فكل همه الأضرار بالمريخ والكيد له.
* والغريب أن القسم الآخر المناهض لسوداكال صدقوا كلام شداد بأن استقالاتهم لن تسقط سوداكال.. رغم أن نصوص النظام الأساسي بين أيديهم!!!!
* هذه حالة متأخرة من الرغبة في تعطيل وتدمير المريخ. وما كنت أتوقع أن يستكين ويرضخ المريخاب لهذا المخطط.
* المريخ أمامه تحديات مهولة.. و ثابت أن هذا المجلس غير الشرعي عاجز عن التكليف.
* هبوا لنجدة مريخكم فما يحدث استهداف صريح وخطير للكيان.. ألا هل بلغت.. اللهم فاشهد.]].. انتهى تقرير مولانا حيدر..
* حسب تقرير مولانا حيدر التوم نفهم إن الطاغية يتحدى الكيان المريخي كله بل يهزأ به وهو يعلن المشي فوق القوانين.. رجالة كدة.. ليحقق مآربه في ضرب وتدمير المريخ..
* لقد طفح الكيل يا أمة المريخ بتحدي الطاغية لكم وازدرائه والسخرية منكم.. أما عامر  فقد وضح أنه رجل ضعيف جداً وانبطاحي لا يقوى على مواجهة الطاغية الذي يتجاوز كل الأعراف والقوانين رجالة كدة..
* لا خير في عامر ولا خير فيكم يا أهل الكيان المريخي إن لم تتحركوا بقوة وتطرقوا كل الأبواب القانونية المتاحة لوضع الطاغية المنفلت عند حده.. فقد طفح الكيل.. طفح الكيل.. طفح الكيل..

زمن إضافي
* أصدر زعيم أمة المريخ الحاج محمد الياس محجوب بياناً قوياً بعد مهزلة ومسخرة لجنة تعاونية المستهدفة دوماً للمريخ.. وبعد أن طفح كيل اتحاد الطاغية في كل شئون المريخ..
* وبيان ودالياس لا يعني استخدام العنف ولكن يعني أن تهب كل القواعد المريخية والملايين من أنصاره داخل وخارج البلاد ليعلنوا الثورة الحمراء السلمية في مواجهة اتحاد الطاغية ولجانه المنحطة ووقفهم عند حدهم بعد أن شبعوا تخريباً وتدميراً للكيان المريخي.. وبعد أن أصبحوا يمشون فوق القوانين ويزدرونها لتحقيق مآربهم وهدفهم الكبير في تدمير المريخ ومسحه من خارطة الكرة السودانية وهو الهدف الذي خططت له أمانة الفساد والخراب بحزب الكيزان البائد..
* ثورة ديسمبر السلمية اسقطت أعتى وأفسد نظام طاغية حكم السودان.. 
* هل يعجز الملايين عن مواجهة واسقاط شرذمة من الحاقدين والمتربصين الذين تخطوا كل الحدود في الدناءة والخساسة والقهر والظلم؟!
* ولا نامت أعين الجبناء..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 



د. بابكر مهدي الشريف
كرافتات ولحى وقلوب كالحة 
× قررت لجنة الاستئنافات الأضحوكة تحويل قضية ثلاثي المريخ إلى لجنة غير موجودة في الحياة، وهذا يدل بلا جدال أن الرجل الذين يهطرقون صباح مساء أنهم مع العدل والحق المبين، يدل أنهم عبارة عن أكذوبة وألعوبة يتلاعب بها صاحب سطوة وقهر يخشونه.
× رفض الاتحاد منذ انتخابه تكوين لجنة فض النزاعات ، ولم تكن موجودة وليس أملا في تكوينها، وقامت لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين بالنظر في القضية، وتم الاستئناف للجنة الاستئنافات، والتي بدورها أجلت النظر مرات عديدة لأسباب واهية، ليس من بينها منطق ولا موضوعية ولكن هي النية المبيتة حتى تطبخ الطبخة وتخرج القصة كما حدث أخيرا بكل تأكيد ويقين.
× مادام أن هذه القضية ليست من اختصاص لجنة اللاعبين، فلماذا أصلا نظرت الاستئناف في مخرجاتها، فإذا كان هذا حقا وعدلا، لما أضاعت الاستئنافات كل هذا الوقت في الجلسات والتأجيلات والتصريحات الرعناء.
×ولماذا لم يقم الاتحاد برئاسة شداد بتفويض أية لجنة من لجانه بتصريف إعمال لجنة فض النزاعات، المرفوضة قبلا من جانب الدكتور شداد؟ ولكنها العواسة النية التي يسوط عجينها شداد ومن يقفون في ظهره ليسندوه بالباطل وهم ينسون الله ويومه ألآت.
× الرأي عندي هو، أن تحويل القضية للجنة غير موجودة على أرض الواقع ما هو إلا طريقا كريها سلكته اللجنة بإشارات عليا لا تستطيع مخالفتها وليس لها القدرة الكافية لتقول لها لا سمعا ولا طاعة.
× شداد نعلمه انه عنيد وحقود جمل لا ينسى كلمة كانت ضده، ولن يتنازل ليفسح المجال لمفكر ولا لمشرع أو لحاكم ليقضي بما يمليه له ضميره، ولكن أن يتبعه أعضاء لجنة الاستئنافات بالحق والباطل هذا ما نرفضه ونقف بقوة ضده.
× نسأل أعضاء لجنة الاستئنافات ألم يؤنبكم ضميركم عندما تحكمون بما لا يرضاه عقل ولا شرع ولا قانون ولا واقع؟ وماذا ستقولون لضمائركم عندما تؤنبكم ليلا وتقول لكم أين الرجولة وأين العلم الذي تعلمتموه وأين الأخلاق؟
× ألم تستحوا وأنتم تعنقون أعناقكم بكرافتات مزركشات دليل علم وتأنق، وألم تحجلوا وانتم تزينون وجوهكم بلحى دائرة ومقصوصة، دليل دين وتدين، ولكن عملكم المنكر يوضح بجلاء أنكم تحملون قلوب كالحا وحاقدة، ليس فيها بياض أبدا أبدا.
× شداد قتل قبلا فاروق جبرة ولم يتعامل كما يتعامل أهل الاتحادات الكبرى في أوروبا وكل الدنيا والتي تراعي عمر اللاعب وتراعي أن عمله هو الركل والعدو، فإيقافه بعني تشريد أسرته وضرره.
× ثم واصل الكيد الدفين الذي لا يسنده شرع ولا تربية، مع اللاعب بكري العقرب، رغم حاجة النادي والمنتخب إليه، ولكن يتعامل مع الأمر بصورة شخصية لا تشير إطلاقا لحكم عادل ولا لإدارة عالم.
× تمنيت والله لو أن لجنة الاستئناف أو شداد ذاته، لو حكم بان يذهب الثلاثي للهلال، لأن هذا فيه مصلحة المريخ ، لأن الفريق لا يحتاجهم كثيرا، ولا يستحقون أصلا كل هذه الهيلمانات والعباطة، فهاهو المريخ يقدم الأفضل في غيابهم.
× ولكن المؤلم أن يدعي شداد ورفاقه العدل ثم يدبرونه، ويتشدقون بالحكمة وتنفيذ اللوائح والشرائع ثم يكيدون كيدا خبيثا، هذا هو الواقع الإداري ببلادنا، فلا ينقصنا شيئا غير الضبط الإداري في كل مناحي الحياة.
×خلاصة القول هو، أن لجنة الاستئنافات لم تحكم حكما عدلا، وما قامت به فيه ضرر للاعبين والسودان، والمريخ بصفة خاصة، وهذا يجعنا نفض أيادينا من هذا الاتحاد الغادر الظالم، وما كنت أظن يوما أن أقنع من شداد كما قنعت منه في هذه القضية، التي تم تحويلها للجنة غير موجودة أصلا، ليطول الأمد إنها الفوضى والضحك على الذقون، أعوذ بالله.
ذهبيــــــــــــــات 
× أنا استغرب لرجال يأتون من بيوتهم مهندمين ومعطرين ويحملون أوراقهم ويمتطون عرباتهم، ويهدرون وقتهم، وبعد كل هذا لا يملكون رأيا ولا قولا.
× لو كنت مكان هولاء النفر، لما سمحت لنفسي أن أكون مطية غبية لمتطئ لا يقدر جهد حملي لثقله.
× المريخ لن يتضرر كثيرا بغياب اللاعبين، ولكن فقد جهدا يملكه بمكر حاكم غير مؤتمن.
× الظلم هو الضرر وهو الذي يقود الناس لأخذ الحق بالمولاواة والفلفصة.
× شداد يضرر فترته وسمعته بمثل هذه التصرفات التي لا يقبلها العقل ولا المنطق.
× وشداد يضر بصورة واضحة من يوالونه من رجال الاتحاد عندما يأمرهم بمثل هذه التصرفات الظالمة والمضرة.
× وشداد يلحق الضرر بسوداكال الذي يسانده، لأن قضية الثلاثي قضية شعب المريخ وبس.
× أداء المريخ أهلي مروي لا يطمئن، فالمطلوب الإتقان والتدقيق.
× ضياع ركلتي جزاء يشير بوضوح إلى أن الجهاز الفني لم يجد المنفذ المقتدر بعد.
× المريخ يحتاج بشدة لمدرب عام بجانب قوميز ليكون الضو مساعد مدرب.
الذهبيـــــة الأخيـــــرة 
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح، نقول تزينهم الكرافتات واللحى و قلوبهم بالسواد كالحة.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سهام حمراء أيمن الكناني




التخطيط1_3

*سبق وان أشرت في مقال سابق  الي أن كرة القدم اصبحت صنعة وان بناء فريق ينافس علي احراز البطولات يحتاج الي عمل كبير .

*لذلك فضلت مواصلة ماانقطع من حديث وان اعرج لجانب مهم جدآ في تلك العملية وهو التخطيط .

*لذلك نجد ان التخطيط في مجالنا الرياضي هو التنبؤ بما سيكون في المستقبل لتحقيق هدف مطلوب تحقيقه في نفس المجال .

* والاستعداد بعناصر كثيرة لتنفذ لنا عملنا ويجب  مواجهة معوقات التنفيذ  والعمل على تذليلها في إطار زمني محدود  والقيام بمتابعة كافة الجوانب في التوقيت المناسب .

*ومن هنا تنبع أهمية التخطيط لدينا لان التخطيط هو الذي يرسم صورة العمل في شتى المجالات ويحدد مسارها وبدون التخطيط تصبح الأمور متروكة للقدر أو العمل العشوائي الغير الهادف.

*لذلك نجد ان للتخطيط مزايا ومن أهمها انه يوضح لنا الطريق الذي يجب أن يسلكه جميع الأفراد عند تنفيذ الأعمال وكذلك يوضح الأهداف لكي  يسهل تحقيقها .

*ونجد انه يبين مقدما جميع الموارد اللازم استخدامها كمآ ونوعآ وبذلك يمكننا الاستعداد لكل الظروف  والاحتمالات .

*ويمكن بواسطته التنبؤ بالاحتياجات البعيدة من حيث الاعمال والأموال والموارد اللازمة لتنفيذ مشروعنا ونظريتنا .

*وكل ذلك لابد ان يتم بعلمية ومنهجية وان يكون بمراحل متعددة .

*أهمها تحديد الهدف بوضوح 
وجمع الحقائق والمعلومات المتصلة بمشروعنا وتحليلها .

*ويجب علينا دراسة الخطط واختيار افضلها ووضع برامج التنفيذ وفقا للأولوية في التنفيذ والترتيب الزمني.

*لذلك يجب الا ننسي تحديد المدة الزمنية وهل هي قصيرة ام طويلة المدي ويجب تحديدها بسقف زمني واضح .

*وهنا نستصحب مافعله الترجي التونسي والذي بدا بخطط واضحة قبل سنوات مرت وحددها بالخمسة ليأتي ويقطف ثمارها من الموسم الرابع والخامس ويتوج بالاميرة السمراء.

*لذلك من الافضل واكثر امانآ لنا وضع خطة زمنية طويلة المدي وياليتها كانت مابين اربعة الي خمسة سنوات.

*ومن أهم عوامل النجاح هي الجهاز الفني وإتاحة الفرصة له لبناء الفريق وجلب العناصر التي يرغب فيها لكي يهتم بكل صغيرة وكبيرة في الكشف الخاص به.

*وتذليل كل الصعاب المتعلقة باللعبة وخلق جو مثالي لتنزيل الجوانب البدنية والمهارية او التكتيكية .

*فكلما طالت الفترة كلما وجدنا الانسجام ووضع الثقة المطلوبة من المدرب للعناصر والاستفادة من كل الوقت في عملية البناء والترميم .

*وفيها عادة لايتم الالتفات الي النتائج ولا يتم وضع العين علي تحقيق البطولات وذلك يحتاج الي مجهود خارق من الاعلام والجمهور .

*لتحمل تبعات تلك العملية ومد حبال الصبر ليتم جني الثمار في القريب العاجل .

*فتحقيق البطولات والتواجد الدائم في المحافل الدولية لايأتي صدفة بل يأتي بعمل دؤوب وبتكامل لكل عناصر اللعبة.

*عندما ننظر الي الادارة نجد ان مهمتها خلق جو مثالي للجهاز الفني واللاعبين ومنح الثقة اللازمة اليهم وتجهيز كل المتطلبات .

*واما الاعلام والجمهور يجب ان يتحلو بالصبر والتريث فكل حكمآ خاطئ او محاولة استعجال خاطئة قد تهدم كل ماتم بنائة والتخطيط له .

*لذلك كان الفشل ملازمآ لكل عملية بناء وصناعة فريق في فترة زمنية قصيرة .

*وكل ذلك يحتاج الي إدارة قوية ومؤمنة باهمية البناء فقد تنقضي مدتها الزمنية وعملية البناء لم يتم جني ثمارها .

*وتلك هي اكبر مشكلة واكبر معوق ولكن بتبصير الجميع بما يجري وايمانهم بها قد تبقي نفس الادارة لدورة اخري وتحقق تلك النجاحات وتجني ثمار صبرها وتخطيطها السليم .

*فهل نصل الي مرحلة البناء الطويل المدي في السودان ام نكتفي بعمليات الترميم لفترة زمنية بسيطة ونعود لنفس المربع من الفشل والاكتفاء فقط بالمشاركة وعض بنان الندم.

*في المقالات القادمة ساتطرق لبعض الجوانب المهمة .

*سهم غائر*

*عندما ذهب الثنائي رمضان وحمو الي الند الهلال لم يضربهم احد علي يدهم بل ذهبوا بمحض ارادتهم.

*اذآ لماذا التباكي عليهم فقيم وموروثات وتاريخ النادي اكبر منهم .

*سهم أخير*

*من المؤسف ان تنتقل قضايا الخلافات بين اعضاء مجلس الادارة الي ردهات النيابات والاقسام .

*لايختلف اثنان علي فشل هذا المجلس الذي في كل يوم ينقص من قيمة النادي الكبير .

*ولكنها ضريبة الديمقراطية والتي اصبحت مكروة بمثل هذة الافاعيل.

*الديمقراطية التي تحتاج لوقت كبير حتي تعود الثقة بينها وبين الجماهير المريخية .

*ما الغريب في صراعات المجلس الذي كلما بزغت شمس يومآ جديد سمعنا بها وباشكال مختلفة .

*ماالدافع الحقيقي لركل كل ابواب التقاضي الرياضي والمضمنة في انظمة الاندية والاتحادات والفيفا ولتنتقل للخارج ولتكون وصمة جديدة في جبين الكيان.

*لماذا لايملك المجلس نفس المستندات وبعدد نسخ اكثر لماذا هذة العشوائية وكل الاوراق الرسمية والمستندات في المريخ اذا ضاعت او اخذها احد اصبحنا نندب حظنا ونلطم الخدود.

*هذة السبهللية لم يتبقي عليها الكثير وامد انتهاء عمر المجلس اقترب وسنودع مثل هذة الاخطاء .

*ومايزيد الخوف والقلق كشوفات العضوية وشكواها فالطامة كبري اذا كانت نسخة واحدة فقط ماذا نفعل اذا احترقت او ضاعت ونحمد الله انها عند عضو مجلس ومعروف.

*اين الارشيف الورقي والالكتروني لكل عمل العضوية في الفترة الماضية اين تلك الملفات يامجلس الفشل والدمار.

*ختامآ:*

*مريخنا العظيم أنت نجم في السماء أنت قوة أنت صفوة أنت حب وإنتماء ابطالك العظام على مدى الزمن حققوا الاحلام وأسعدوا الوطن*








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة



#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم

       *راكوبة في خريف!*
الأربعاء ظ،ظ£ يناير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،
T. M
• من المثير للسخرية ان يضطر مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة لإتخاذ قرار بالتمرير ، يقضي بتفويض لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين بمهام واختصاصات غرفة فض النزاعات!!
• فعل ذلك كي يخرج من الورطة التي ادخلته فيها لجنة الإستئنافات ، عندما ادعت بأنها غير مختصة بالبت في قضية لاعبي المريخ ، لأن سلطة حسمها لا تنعقد بحسب زعم لجنة عبد العزيز سيد احمد إلا لغرفة فض النزاعات ، غير الموجودة اصلاً في الاتحاد!
• اكتشف الاتحاد العريق الذي اسس الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم في العام 1957 أنه لا يمتلك غرفاً ولا مطبخاً ولا صالوناً لفض النزاعات بين الأندية واللاعبين والمدربين!
• الأوفر إثارةً للسخرية ان يتم إقرار نص في لائحة اللجنة يتحدث عن إنشاء غرفة فض النزاعات ، بمشاركة ممثلين لروابط الأندية واللاعبين ، لأن تلك الراوبط غير موجودة إلا في خيال قادة اتحاد الفساد.
• أما ما يهري الأكباد ويثير الحنق في النفوس فيتمثل في الإكتشاف المفاجئ لحقيقة عدم قانونية كل القرارات الصادرة من لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين بخصوص النزاعات التي تنشب بين الأندية واللاعبين والمدربين ووكلاء اللاعبين والمباريات ، طالما انها لم تصدر من غرفة فض النزاعات المزعومة!
• اكتشف رئيس الاتحاد فجأة انهم لايتوافرون على تلك الغرفة ، بعد ان شارفت دورة عمله على الانتهاء!
• اتضح له ان اللجنة التي يقودها نائبه الصامت الفاشل امين الجابري ظلت تعمل (كيري) ، منذ إنشائها قبل اكثر من ثلاثة اعوام من الان!
• لا غرابة في ذلك ، فاتحاد الفرد الذي يتحكم فيه فرد يعمل بعقلية العصر الحجري والقرون الوسطى لم يكون لجنة الأخلاقيات حتى اللحظة ، مع انها ملزمة له بأمر النظام الأساسي للإتحاد!
• كذلك لا يمتلك الاتحاد لائحة للأخلاقيات حتى اللحظة ، مع أن الفيفا خاطبه مراراً وطالبه بإقرارها ، وأرسل له نموذجاً كي يهتدي به في صياغتها.
• كذلك لم يكون الاتحاد لجنة المراجعة بعد مرور أكثر من ثلاث سنوات على انتخابه بأمر امانة الخراب في المؤتمر الوطني المحلول.
• كذلك لا وجود للجنة الانتخابات في الاتحاد مع اننا دخلنا العام الذي سيتم فيه انتخاب مجلس جديد!
• ولا وجود إجازة للائحة الانتخابية مع أن الفيفا أمهل الاتحاد ستة أشهر فقط لتجهيز لوائحة الجديدة بما يتوافق مع نظامه الأساسي الجديد ، في العام 2017!
• باختصار فضحت قضية لاعبي المريخ الثلاثة اتحاد التخلف ، وأوضحت انه (قاعد في السهلة)!
• لا مؤسسات ولا لجان ولا لوائح ولا روابط ولاغرفة لفض النزاعات ولا يحزنون.
• إذا نظرنا إلى تكوين الأجهزة العاملة في الاتحاد سنجد انها تخالف لوائح الفيفا في كل شئ.
• رئيس هيئة تراخيص الأندية يعمل مديراً تنفيذياُ  لأحد الأندية ، برغم انف دليل تراخيص الأندية الصادر من الفيفا، والذي ينص على استقلالية رئيس و أعضاء الهيئة ، ويمنع انتماءهم إلى أي من طالبي الترخيص.
• مقرر لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين يعمل وكيلاً للاعبين ، في أحد أسوأ مظاهر تضارب المصالح.
• عضو في لجنة الإستئناف التي تمثل أعلى سلطة قضائية في الاتحاد يجاهر بإنتمائه إلى أحد الأندية كلما تمت استضافته في إحدى الفضائيات او الإذاعات الخاصة!
• عضو في لجنة الإنضباط يتحدث عن انتمائه إلى ناديه ويقر بأنه لم يقبل أن يقال عن فريقه أنه انهزم امام فريق آخر!
• عضو آخر في لجنة الإنضباط يمتلك توكيلاً للتأمين ، ويتولى تأمين كل السيارات المملوكة للإتحاد!
• عضو في لجنة الإستئناف المستقلة يأتمر بأمر رئيس الاتحاد ويفعل له ما يشاء.
• رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد لا يحترم مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات ، ويتدخل في عمل اللجان الدائمة ، ولا يجد حرجاً في التغول على صلاحيات وأعمال اللجان القضائية ، مثلما فعل في قضية لاعبي المريخ الثلاثة ، مع ان نظامه الأساسي ينص على ان تلك اللجنة مستقلة ولا سلطان لمجلس الإدارة أو رئيس الاتحاد عليها!
• يتشدق دكتاتور الاتحاد بالحديث المستمر عن استقلالية أعضاء الجمعية العمومية للإتحاد ، وعن عدم جواز التدخل في شئونهم ، بعد ان تدخل هو ومجلسه في شئون الأعضاء أكثر من ثلاثين مرة .
• دونكم ماحدث عندما تولى الرئيس الفاسد (والمتناقض) تكوين لجنة تطبيع لنادي الهلال بنفسه ، وتدخل في شئون اتحاد وادي حلفا بلا خجل.
• باختصار لاتوجد مؤسسية ، ولا سلطان لمجلس الإدارة ولا الجمعية العمومية ولا اللجان الدائمة و القضائية بوجود دكتاتور غاشم يتوهم انه محور الكون ، ويظن ان منصبه يمنحه سلطة الهيمنة على كل شئ داخل (الراكوبة) المسماة زوراً الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم!
• راكوبة في خريف ، يسيطر عليها الفساد ، ويغزوها من قمة رأسها وحتى اخمص قدميها ، وتتفشى فيها السرقة على عينك يا تاجر ، ولا يجد فيها رئيس الاتحاد أدنى حرج في أن ينفح زوجته بعشرين الف دولار من اموال الاتحاد ، ويمكنها من استقلال سيارة مملوكة للاتحاد على عينك يا تاجر!
• أدهى من ذلك أن هذا الفاسد المستبد لا يبذل أدنى مجهود لإخفاء تجازواته وسرقاته ، بل يتباهى بها في وسائل الإعلام  ، ويعلن على الملأ إعتزامه لهف المزيد من أموال الاتحاد لنفسه ، وامام عدسات المصورين ، وبحضور الزوجة المتوهطة على السوناتا السوداء!
• ذاك يمثل واقع الحال في اتحاد الكرة ، وسط غياب كامل للمجلس والجمعية العمومية وآليات المراقبة والمحاسبة ، بأمر دكتاتور غاشم ، حول مؤسسته إلى وكر للفساد ، وجعلها خرابة ينعق فيها البوم!

آخـــــــــــــر الحقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــائق
T. M
• كيف يسمح الدكتاتور لأنديته بتطبيق الإحتراف ، والتعاقد مع اللاعبين والمدربين بغياب غرفة فض النزاعات؟
• ألا يدري أن تطبيق الإحتراف يستوجب إنشاء آلية تتولى حل النزاعات التعاقدية التي تنشب بين الأندية واللاعبين والمدربين ووكلاء المباريات واللاعبين؟
• من يشرف على الراكوبة الخالية من غرفة فض النزاعات يتفشخر بأنه خبير في الإدارة الرياضية!
• ويدعي أنه ألف كتباً فيها!
• ويطلق عليه حواريوه لقب الخبير الرياضي الدولي زوراً وبهتاناً وإفكاً.
• نام واستيقظ بعد أن بلغ خريف العمر ليكتشف أن اتحاده لايمتلك غرفةً لفض النزاعات!
• أنشأت معظم الإتحادات الإفريقية روابط للأندية المحترفة ، تتولى تنظيم بطولات الدوري في بلادها!
• حتى كينيا ويوغندا وموريتانيا وجزر القمر أنشأت روابط للأندية ، والاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بكل عراقته المعلومة للكافة لم يسمع بمثل تلك الروابط!
• انتبه الاتحاد المصري الى غياب الرابطة وشرع في أنشائها.
• به سيرتفع عدد الاتحادات الإفريقية التي تمتلك روابط للأندية إلى 28 اتحاداً.
• عندما نتفحص تلك القائمة نجد فيها أفضل الاتحادات الإفريقية وأعلاها تصنيفاً للمنتخبات.
• وبالنظر إلى قائمة الدول التي لا تمتلك روابط للأندية سنجد أنها الأكثر تخلفاً و الأوفر سوءاً في التصنيف.
• تكوين غرفة فض النزاعات تتطلب وجود ممثلين للأندية واللاعبين ، من خلال رابطتين للأندية واللاعبين ، تحظى بعضوية الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد.
• حتى المدربين ينبغي أن ينتظموا في رابطة ، تساهم في تطوير اللعبة ، وتنال عضوية الجمعية.
• نسأل الخبير المزعوم كيف سيتم انتخاب مجلس جديد للاتحاد بغياب فحص الأهلية الملزم بموجب لوائح الفيفا؟
• تشرف على ذلك الفحص لجنة الأخلاقيات ، بموجب لائحة اللجنة.
• في الاتحاد السوداني لا توجد لائحة ولا لجنة للأخلاقيات.
• راجعت قائمة المرشحين لإنتخابات المكتب التنفيذي للكاف ، فوجدت مرشحين من تشاد وموريتانيا ، ولم اجد اي مرشح من السودان ، مؤسس الكاف!
• ألا رحم الله الدكتور عبد الحليم محمد ، الذي أسس الكاف في العام 1957 ، وأعد مسودة أول نظام أساسي له، وأشرف على استضافة أول بطولة للأمم الإفريقية ، وتولى رئاسة الكاف مرتين.
• عمل دكتور حليم رحمة الله عليه رئيساً للجنة الطبية للفيفا ، وعضواً في اللجنة التنفيذية للفيفا ، في مجلس إدارة اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية ، ونال وسام الإستحقاق الأولمبي بجدارة.
T. M
• آخر خبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر : انتقلنا من التطور إلى التخلف ، بعد أكثر من ستين عام على السنة التي أشرفنا فيها على إنشاء الكاف.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

